# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2016



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 07:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 07:16)

Bom dia e bom ano, sigo com 13,2°C 55%HR 1018hPa, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 08:34)

Hoje de manhã



HPIM6429 by Manmarlopes, no Flickr



HPIM6428 by Manmarlopes, no Flickr


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 09:03)

Boas, ainda não chove , com 13.9ºC 56%HR.


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2016 às 09:13)

Bom ano a todos. Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 07:00 e já acumulou 2mm. Entretanto parou.


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2016 às 10:34)

E a chuva fraca regressou.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Boas, por aqui nada de boas abertas e 17,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Bons dias .

BOM ANO 2016 ...muito nublado e chuva fraca,com 10.4ºC e os primeiros milímetros de do novo ano,com 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 7.8°C.


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 11:18)

por aqui a primeira chuva de 2016 cai desde as 11:05!


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2016 às 11:35)

Chuva forte agora. Está a ser um belo início de ano :-)


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

keipha disse:


> Chuva forte agora. Está a ser um belo início de ano :-)



subscrevo! chove com intensidade, céu bem escuro


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

chuva torrencial agora! isto sim é começar 2016 em grande


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

E agora vem o vento moderado a forte. Um dia de inverno total :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Vai ...com 4.0mm,e agora vou para o primeiro almoço do ano ,até logo .


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

ainda não parou, já lá vai mais de uma hora de chuva intensa


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 12:48)

Por aqui vai aparecendo o sol, já choviscou, vento dominante de sul, e 17,0ºC


----------



## Dematos (1 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Neste momento pequenas abertas; já choveu a pouco; vento moderado; 15,5°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2016 às 13:16)

Chuva forte na última hora, e torrencial nos últimos minutos.
10.8ºC


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

Estou em viseu e parou de chover


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

Começou a  com 0,5mm


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Abrandou, chuva moderada agora, após  uma hora de chuva forte.


----------



## baojoao (1 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Chuva torrencial por aqui, com vento forte. Ficou de noite,


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

por aqui ainda continua a cair mas sem tanta intensidade. aumentou o vento


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Chuva fraca, 11.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

Até agora acumulou 10,4mme continua a cair, com 14,2°C


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Trovoada em Proença-a-Nova e Mogadouro:


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

Por agora 13,3ºC e 14,5mm de


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui, durante 10-15min até fazia fumo. 
Apanhei molha valente, apesar do guarda-chuva. 

Dentro de casa está mais frio, há condensação no exterior dos vidros.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:27)

Acumulados até às 14:00 (total só de hoje).


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Céu nublado, não choveu na última meia-hora.
10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Boas...já de volta ,a  continua em marcha  vai nos 16.0mm,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

Pausa momentânea na chuva, com alguns vislumbres de sol ao longe, um luxo que por aqui já não se via desde terça à tarde. Por agora, vai dominando o vento, com 10ºC...Acumulado do dia: *23 mm*. (Dados: *meteocovilha*)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

Boas...a poente já com céu limpo,temperatura a descer,com 11.0ºC e parou nos 17.0mm.


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 17:57)

por aqui choveu toda a tarde, mas parou há uns 20 min


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

A abrandou vai em 18,0mm, com 11,9°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

Não voltou a sigo com 10,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Boas...de momento céu limpo,com 9.2ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Norther (1 Jan 2016 às 21:35)

Boas noites, bela chuvada ao inicio da tarde que rendeu 15.4 mm na minha estação, agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado 5 a 15km/h. a tarde tivemos rajadas de 25Km/h


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Boas, 8,6ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## Dematos (2 Jan 2016 às 01:57)

Pelas 14:30/15h forte chuvada puchada a vento forte; depois mais alguns periodos de chuva intensa com menos vento até as 17h e qualquer coisa! Não ouvi trovoada!
Agora, céu pouco nublado ou limpo com algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas com uns fresquinhos 9,5°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2016 às 02:43)

Nevoeiro 
6.8ºC


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2016 às 03:16)

3:15 e cai mais uma rega monumental. chove intensamente! bate forte na janela


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 03:36)

Acumulados de ontem, primeiro dia do ano:






Relativamente bem distribuído, com deficiência na Beira Baixa e um pouco também no vale do Douro.

Serra da Estrela:

12,8 mm - Torre
23,2 mm - Covilhã
32,8 mm - Penhas da Saúde

Juntando estes dados aos das estações do IPMA, Penhas Douradas e Aldeia do Souto e ainda Guarda, identifica-se uma correlação negativa muito forte com a diferença absoluta de altitude relativamente à cota média dos 1500m: os maiores valores são nesta altitude (ambas as Penhas) e decrescem quer para cima (Torre) quer para baixo (Guarda, 1020m; Covilhã, 756m; Aldeia do Souto, 490m).


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia, céu parcialmente nublado, com 6,8°C e 88%HR. 0,2mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 08:35)

Tudo igual com 7,3ºC e 1023hPa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

Vai com 8,3ºC e 0,5mm precipitação


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

De momento 10,2ºC e boas abertas


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

A manhã começou solarenga, mas a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar. 4ºC de mínima.






Esta última noite trouxe alguma neve para as montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

Bom dia .

Ao segundo dia...do presente ano...sol a 100% ,é para enxugar ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

Muito sol, com 14,8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

9.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## dopedagain (2 Jan 2016 às 13:01)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A manhã começou solarenga, mas a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar. 4ºC de mínima.
> 
> ...




Em que zona é a neve?


----------



## karkov (2 Jan 2016 às 13:15)

dopedagain disse:


> Em que zona é a neve?


Sanabria penso eu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

Boas...bom tempo ,limpeza no quintal ...muita folha caída ,comecei com 2 mangas,mas depressa passou a uma,o sol estava bem quente ,de momento céu a ficar nublado,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Boas

por aqui um dia totalmente diferente do de ontem
tarde de céu nublado com algumas abertas e sol. Algum vento também


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Boas, por aqui muito nublado com 13,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

dopedagain disse:


> Em que zona é a neve?



Nas montanhas aqui a norte de Bragança, onde fica a Sanábria.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

Agora com o tempo mais aberto.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

Dia fresco, céu algo nublado (5/8 do céu). 
10ºC, que é a máxima do dia até agora.
Mínima: 6.1ºC


----------



## dopedagain (2 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Dan disse:


> Agora com o tempo mais aberto.



Excelente cenário!


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

fim de tarde bem fresquinho, vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 17:52)

Céu nublado com 10,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC e 85%HR.

Dados de ontem 7.6ºC / 14.3ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Boas, já vai em 9,5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.4ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

6.7ºC
Máxima:10.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2016 às 20:10)

Neste momento 8,5°C e 79%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2016 às 22:44)

Boas...tudo calmo , céu pouco nublado,com 7.0ºC e 93%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2016 às 23:53)

Boas
Temperatura 8ºC e 83%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 08:01)

Bom dia, ainda não vento de SW moderado, com 13,9°C 55%HR 1017hPa


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 10:02)

9.8ºC, chuva fraca e uma ligeira névoa.
Algum vento.


----------



## keipha (3 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia. Por aqui começou a chover fraco por volta das 08:00, mas agora chove moderado desde as 0900. vento fraco a moderado. Mais um belo dia de inverno.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 10:11)

Boas, começou a chuviscar à pouco com 13,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Céu tapado ...chuva fraca,com 11.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

9.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

10.8ºC
 Ainda não parou de chover um minuto(que eu me tenha apercebido), mas continua a ser chuva fraca.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

Por aqui a teima em não cair com 15,7ºC


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

por aqui ainda não parou de cair moderada durante toda  a manhã, por vezes com mais intensidade
vamos la ver se a parte da tarde confirma o que se está à espera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Boas...nevoeiro e algum vento de SW,chuva fraca,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Por aqui tivemos uma paragem na precipitação entre as 11h e as 13h, agora cai um aguaceiro fraco com uma temperatura de 11.9ºC e 92% HR com vento fraco a moderado (8 a 15Km/h) e rajadas que ja atingiram 18Km/h do quadrante sul.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

Os acumulados são ainda fracos mas a precipitação é persistente, tanto maiores quanto mais para noroeste:


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

continua a cair certinha mas sem muita intensidade


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

huguh disse:


> continua a cair certinha mas sem muita intensidade



Tal como aqui. 
12ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

huguh disse:


> continua a cair certinha mas sem muita intensidade





Nickname disse:


> Tal como aqui.
> 12ºC



Por aqui nada só vento, com 16,2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

há cerca de 30 min, com 16,7ºC e 1,0mm


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

mais intensidade nos últimos 30/40min! chove bem e sem parar


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Boa tarde. Aqui este evento ainda está fraco. A chuva embora persistente desde o início da manhã tem sido sobretudo fraca a moderada e nada de rajadas de vento forte. O ipma colocou em aviso laranja de precipitação o distrito de Viseu até às 21h. Veremos o que ainda está para vir. ..


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos 1,7mm com 15,6ºC


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

cai sem parar por aqui, não é uma chuva forte mas sempre moderada e constante


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 17:27)

Boas...depois de uma pausa na ,está de volta em forma de chuva fraca ,o vento têm estado mexido  de WSW,com 13.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

Por aqui sempre a chover miudinho de tarde ás vezes um pouco mais acumulou hoje ate agora, 2,2mm
com  +13ºC neste momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2016 às 17:34)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, chuva fraca a moderada. O acumulado da 



Spoiler: estação de Molelos



http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboardID=IVISEUDI3#history


 vai em 20.32mm.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Chuva moderada começa a dominar sobre a fraca.

12.8ºC


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

chuva intensa agora com vento moderado a forte, por vezes com rajadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

Boas...não passa de chuva fraca puxada a vento ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

13.3ºC, está quase abafado lá fora.
A chuva continua, ininterrupta e fraca


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 20:05)

certa com 7,5mm com 16.3ºC e 85%HR e 1013hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

Boas...a temperatura têm vindo a subir ao longo dia,com 14.1ºC e 3.0mm,a chuva fraca continua.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Até agora aqui para esta zona não se verifcou nem um aviso amarelo de precipitação A chuva cai essencialmente fraca e o vento tem vindo a abrandar um pouco...

Temp. Atual: 14.4ºC
Precipitação Acumulada (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history):* 29.5mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

A  vai a 8,7mm


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

Parece que parou de subir a temperatura, atingiu os 13.4ºC(máxima), e agora vai em 13.2ºC.
Quanto à chuva, nem fraca é, apenas chuvisco.


----------



## keipha (3 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Nickname disse:


> Parece que parou de subir a temperatura, atingiu os 13.4ºC(máxima), e agora vai em 13.2ºC.
> Quanto à chuva, nem fraca é, apenas chuvisco.


Também reparei agora no gráfico e realmente a temperatura começou a descer. Estava a subir desde as 00:00. A PA também estabilizou e já teve uma ligeira subida, depois de ter passado o dia todo a cair. De momento chove fraco e com vento moderado. Hoje a rajada máxima foi de 31km/h. Para aviso laranja de precipitação ficou aquém do que esperava.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2016 às 21:48)

keipha disse:


> Também reparei agora no gráfico e realmente a temperatura começou a descer. Estava a subir desde as 00:00. A PA também estabilizou e já teve uma ligeira subida, depois de ter passado o dia todo a cair. De momento chove fraco e com vento moderado. Hoje a rajada máxima foi de 31km/h. Para aviso laranja de precipitação ficou aquém do que esperava.



o distrito de Viseu está em laranja de precipitação para o dia 4 (amanhã) e não para hoje


----------



## keipha (3 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

david 6 disse:


> o distrito de Viseu está em laranja de precipitação para o dia 4 (amanhã) e não para hoje



Viseu esteve com aviso laranja de precipitação das 15:00 até penso eu ás 21:00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 22:09)

Boas...com 14.5ºC que é máxima de momento,fui passear o 4 patas,não faz frio nenhum ,de momento não chove e vento moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.  14°C atuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

Boas...está de volta,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 23:24)

chuva fraca pela 15ª hora consecutiva.
12.5ºC


----------



## huguh (3 Jan 2016 às 23:33)

não pára de chover, por vezes mais intensa outras menos mas sempre seguido


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Dan disse:


> Agora com o tempo mais aberto.



Excelentes Dan! 
Já tenho saudades dessas paisagens!


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Vai chovendo, o vento acalmou um pouco.

*12,2ºC*

**acumulada: *22mm*


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 00:03)

agora sim, chove com bastante intensidade acompanhado de muito vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

Um pequeníssimo extrato um pouco mal conseguido (porque a chuva estava a molhar a máquina) da chuva moderada das 22h:30m:

De momento parou quase de chover mas ainda vão surgindo uns pingos esparsos, o vento parou também praticamente, a temperatura vai em 12.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 00:24)

Temperatura em queda. 
0h25 11.1ºC
1h20 9.8ºC


----------



## Dematos (4 Jan 2016 às 01:27)

Por aqui, foi toda a tarde (pelo menos) até agora, a chover fraco com paragens de vez em quando e com vento a mistura! 14,7°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

Parou finalmente de chover !!!
O vento aumentou de intensdade e a temperatura continua em queda.
9.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 01:43)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco, 11ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 06:24)

Chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado de sul com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 06:43)

Acumulados no interior norte e centro. Grande destaque para a Serra da Estrela e zona até Viseu; também Montalegre:






Torre acumulou ontem *19,8 mm* e hoje já tem 6,2 mm; o mês acumula *38,8 mm*. Notavelmente menos do que Penhas Douradas.
Penhas da Saúde estará na zona de sombra do planalto da Torre e Piornos, durante este evento, ontem apenas *24,1 mm*, mas o mês já tem *56,9 mm* acumulados.
Covilhã ontem *23,0 mm*, hoje só 0,8 mm; mês com *46,8 mm*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2016 às 07:05)

Bom dia, de ontem 18,5mm , hoje já vai nos 10,2mm com 15,9ºC e 1009hPa. Vento de SW a 10km/h.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 08:10)

Chuva moderada 12.5ºC
Mínima 8.8ºC


----------



## keipha (4 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

Chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado a forte. Rajada máxima de 36 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 10:16)

Serra da Estrela a aumentar bastante o acumulado, rivaliza com o litoral norte:


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

Chove intensamente desde as primeiras horas da manhã.
Por vezes surgem rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

Rio Fervença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Hoje anda o diabo há solta ...é só vento ,chuva muito pouca ,com 14.0ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.2ºC / 14.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

Por Viseu o grande destaque agora vai para o vento forte de sul. Na estação do aeródromo as rajadas acima dos 50km/h são constantes.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

Os romanos em Ponte de Lima já andam na agua!


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

boas

por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde ontem, horas e horas consecutivas de chuva
bem mais intensa desde esta madrugada. Acordei por volta das 6h e chovia intensamente e tem estado assim durante toda a manhã a chover sem parar

Isto é por Vila Real ( Zona industrial de Constantim)


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

*Deslizamento de terras corta estrada em Vila Real*
*Homem de 66 anos ficou desalojado*

A chuva forte provocou esta segunda-feira um deslizamento de terras em Vila Real que afetou uma habitação e desalojou um homem de 66 anos, destruiu um armazém agrícola e cortou o trânsito na Estrada Nacional 2 (EN2), segundo a proteção civil.

O comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Vila Real, Álvaro Ribeiro, disse à agência Lusa que a forte precipitação provocou um forte caudal de água que arrastou terras e socalcos, invadindo um armazém agrícola e a EN2, entre Parada de Cunhos e a Cumieira.

Foi ainda afetada uma habitação localizada ao lado do armazém, uma situação que desalojou um homem de 66 anos.

O filho da vítima, Alcídio Pereira, disse à agência Lusa que o seu pai estava ainda deitado, cerca das 08:30, e apercebeu-se da situação quando começou a ouvir o barulho da “força das águas” e a “chuva dentro de casa”.

“Isto decorre há três anos. Já não é a primeira vez que estas situações acontecem, mas hoje, especialmente, é uma situação muito mais grave”, salientou.

Alcídio Pereira salientou que o seu pai vai ficar na sua casa, em Vila Real.

Os moradores deste lugar lançam as culpas da situação às obras de construção da Autoestrada do Marão, que decorrem em cima da encosta.

“Isto tem a ver com as obras da autoestrada que passa lá em cima. As obras estão a decorrer, disseram-nos que o escoamento das águas estava concluído mas chega-se à conclusão de que não está concluído”, frisou.


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/e...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 12:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Deslizamento de terras corta estrada em Vila Real*
> *Homem de 66 anos ficou desalojado*
> 
> A chuva forte provocou esta segunda-feira um deslizamento de terras em Vila Real que afetou uma habitação e desalojou um homem de 66 anos, destruiu um armazém agrícola e cortou o trânsito na Estrada Nacional 2 (EN2), segundo a proteção civil.
> ...



Esse deslizamento de terras foi este


----------



## baojoao (4 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

Chove bem e sem parar.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Acumulados a subir rapidamente em Trás-os-Montes:






Algumas estações já se "afogaram" e desistiram... Vinhais, Mogadouro, Moncorvo, Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

dopedagain disse:


> Os romanos em Ponte de Lima já andam na agua!



Ponte de Lima? Põe no seguimento do litoral norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

*Parte de uma casa levada pela força da água em Vila Real*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada a forte acompanhada de intensas rajadas de vento de sul.
O acumulado vai em *35.31mm* de acordo com estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history).


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

A parte mais activa da frente está passar agora por aqui. Chove torrencial com vento forte.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

Continua a chover de forma intensa e a temperatura desceu (uns 2ºC em 2h).


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

Finalmente chuva forte e persistente.

12.1ºC


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

De referir também que o vento rodou para NW e a temperatura está a baixar muito rapidamente.






http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5#history


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

continua sem parar de chover moderado


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

14h17 12.1ºC
14h24 10.3ºC
14h31 9.9ºC

A chuva abrandou, rajadas fortes.


----------



## Dematos (4 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Chuva fraca tocada a vento forte! 14,5°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

Acumulados bem volumosos por todo o interior a norte da Estrela:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parte de uma casa levada pela força da água em Vila Real



Construção da estrada cortou a normal escorrência e as obras de escoamento ainda não deviam estar concluídas. Aqui a culpa não é do "mau tempo", tem outro nome mas é off-topic.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

Está mesmo a chegar à Estrela:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

*130 Km/h* de rajada na Torre, às 13:30.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

Estrada para Vilarinho de Cotas, Alijó


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

Espectacular os ecos da chuva a denunciarem a presença da Estrela:


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

Ainda sobre essa situação de Vila Real, o trânsito tem estado interrompido já há várias horas e continua a chover continuadamente.


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

bigfire disse:


> Ainda sobre essa situação de Vila Real, o trânsito tem estado interrompido já há várias horas e continua a chover continuadamente.



Aquela estrada é sempre de alto risco. Eu até resido na freguesia de Parada de Cunhos mas felizente num sitio mais seguro. E agora juntaram-se as obras da A4 e o facto de segundo o que vi aqui dos totais de precipitação só nas ultimas 48 h cairam mais de 70 mm


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

Dilúvio na Estrela, agora é que eu gostava de ver o Poço do Inferno. 115 mm em 24 horas em Penhas Douradas e continua.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

bigfire disse:


> Ainda sobre essa situação de Vila Real, o trânsito tem estado interrompido já há várias horas e continua a chover continuadamente.



eles já tinham dito na tv que a estrada não tem hora para abrir porque receiam que possam haver mais derrocadas devido à chuva que não pára de cair.
não deve reabrir tão cedo


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2016 às 15:52)

cm3pt disse:


> Aquela estrada é sempre de alto risco. Eu até resido na freguesia de Parada de Cunhos mas felizente num sitio mais seguro. E agora juntaram-se as obras da A4 e o facto de segundo o que vi aqui dos totais de precipitação só nas ultimas 48 h cairam mais de 70 mm



Sim é complicado, eu vivo na Cumieira, tenho sempre de passar por lá, e sempre que mexem nas terras das auto estrada é a mesma coisa, tendo já havido um incidente com uma pedra (5 toneladas!!!), que caio mesmo da estrada nacional.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

9.3ºC chuva fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Boas...ambiente na rua continua agitado ,a chuva não passa de fraca ,com 13.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

acalmou um pouco por aqui, ainda chove mas apenas fraco


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...ambiente na rua continua agitado ,a chuva não passa de fraca ,com 13.4ºC e 4.0mm.



O que vai passar por aí é bastante interessante:







Na Estrela continua o dilúvio. As maiores precipitações concentram-se na encosta oeste-noroeste, a Torre até nem teve os maiores valores pois a altitude mais regada parece ser dos 1500m para baixo.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

O Rio Vouga na zona do Almargem(10km a norte de Viseu), já tinha galgado as margens às 15h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Pelo radar...parece que chegou a minha vez levar com molho a sério ,pingos mais grossos misturados com a chuva fraca .


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

A estação da Torre segue com *44,2mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

70 mm em Celorico da Beira, hoje (+8,4 mm ontem).
62  mm em S.Romão (42 mm ontem)
53 mm em Loriga (56 mm ontem(?)), registo pouco fiável, tabela confusa).


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Bem aqui o vento foi tanto que a estação deve ter-se passado é verdade que choveu bem como já não via há mto tempo mas 70,5mm até agora...!!!
deve ter sido do vento e das conchas deve ter originado isso


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

mas até pode ser porque nas ultimas 2 horas o vento abrandou e muito e contnua a carregar bem a chuva quase 7 mm só na ultima hora


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

*Mau tempo corta três estradas em Vila Real*
Hoje às 16:01
O mau tempo obrigou esta segunda-feira ao corte de três estradas no distrito de Vila Real, nomeadamente nas zonas de Aveção do Cabo e de Parada de Cunhos (Vila Real) e Vilarinho de Cotas (Alijó). Há registo de incidentes relacionados com o mau tempo em vários pontos do distrito.






Pedras Salgadas

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Vila+Real&Option=Interior&content_id=4963425


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

Reparem nas temperaturas no interior norte... pode ser um bom presságio... Chaves estava às 15:00 com a mesma temperatura das Penhas Douradas, o interior centro bastante mais quente... 13.5ºC no Fundão... este frio que se preserva no interior norte pode ser fundamental para haver neve às cotas anunciadas... não falo de acumulação... mas nevar pode ser possível... haja precipitação. O ar frio ainda não entrou!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

10,0+10,8+15,3 mm em Penhas Douradas, e continua. 130 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Meteolouco disse:


> Bem aqui o vento foi tanto que a estação deve ter-se passado é verdade que choveu bem como já não via há mto tempo mas 70,5mm até agora...!!!
> deve ter sido do vento e das conchas deve ter originado isso



O total pode estar correcto, está de acordo com outras estações e com a situação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

Boas...a chuva fraca já passou a aguaceiros,temperatura ainda estável,com 13.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

por aqui pra já parou de chover, após mais de 24h de chuva contínua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

Agora já chove bem,com 6.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Agora 9ºC e a chuva deu tréguas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Serra da Estrela a fazer uma grande sombra para o lado oriental.






Mas o pluviómetro de Aldeia do Souto foi-se, provavelmente.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

Às 17:00 Penhas Douradas ultrapassou todos os acumulados do evento no território com uma quarta hora acima de 10mm.

Atinge assim os 145 mm e pelos ecos de radar terá já ultrapassado os 150 mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 18:23)

A chuva parou bem como o vento. A precipitação acumulada na estação de Molelos vai em* 40.9mm, *perfazendo um total do evento até ao momento de *77.2mm. *

A temperatura está já há muito tempo presa nos *10.4ºC*, não sei se deva criar grandes expectativas quanto à queda de neve no Caramulo. Geralmente só acumula com cotas de 600m


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

Dia de muita chuva e vento por aqui.
Acumulado de ontem e hoje: *51mm*

Sigo com *8,7ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Aqui também estagnou a temperatura.
8.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Boas...por aqui a temperatura já mexe ,depois de 18h seguidas...das 0/18h,só oscilado um grau ,a pressão bateu nos 1004hpa,já sobe,aguaceiros continuam,o vento já mal se dá por ele ,virou para NW,com 11.6ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui a  só abrandou pelas 18h30 com 31,5mm hoje, com 12,3°C


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

1.6º na Torre, serra da Estrela, deverá estar no limiar de precipitação em forma de neve!


----------



## ogalo (4 Jan 2016 às 20:15)

Em manzaneda a neve já cai forte e feia ....


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

ogalo disse:


> Em manzaneda a neve já cai forte e feia ....



é mesmo dentro da vila? se for pelo que tive a ver a vila tem 600m e tal
ah esquece dever ser na serra ao lado que tem 1700


----------



## ogalo (4 Jan 2016 às 20:36)

Isto é na cabeça de manzaneda ,vou lá sempre pelo menos uma vez por ano ....
A webcam situa se a 1500 metros de altitudes .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Boas...já não chove algum tempo,céu continua nublado,com 10.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

por aqui deixou de chover por volta das 18.30 depois de uma rega monumental que por aqui não se via há muito com 71,7mm acumulados
agora com +9,8ºC, vamos lá a ver aqui as serras ao redor amanha se ficam pintadas de branco, bom acompanhamento a todos :-)


----------



## dopedagain (4 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

amarusp disse:


> 1.6º na Torre, serra da Estrela, deverá estar no limiar de precipitação em forma de neve!


Segundo li na pagina de facebook da meteo covilha já neva na torre.

"*meteocovilhã*
2 h ·
Com 1.1ºc actuais e com precipitação neste momento já neva na Torre. Será assim até Quarta-feira a hora de almoço depois passa a chuva."


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 21:18)

continua sem chover
já lá vão 4h sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Boas...de momento já com o céu estrelado,vento aumentar novamente e fresco,com 9.6ºC 92%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2016 às 21:48)

Regresso da chuva agora já em forma de aguaceiros fracos. E o forno está ligado por estas bandas, tenho ainda só 10.1ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

Normalmente e falo com base em anos de acompanhamento de eventos de neve, estas entradas normalmente não são muito favoraveis a Bragança,  pela escassez de precipitação,  mas por exemplo a Loriga costuma sair-se bem!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2016 às 21:55)

Más notícias!

No Larouco ainda só chove a 1525m.
Relato feito por um seguidor no Meteo Tras os Montes! 
Em Manzaneda neva! Vê-se claramente na web!


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2016 às 21:56)

Boas noites, por aqui não chove neste momento, céu esta nublado mas ve-se algumas estrelas.
A temperatura esta nos 10ºC com 80% HR, vento fraco de W 5km


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2016 às 21:58)

Por aqui temperatura em redor dos 6°, o vento aumentou e alguns chuviscos espaçados.


----------



## Dematos (4 Jan 2016 às 22:08)

A chuva parou por volta das 18:30/19h, depois de ter passado por um pico de chuva forte pelas 17:20! 
Agora, pouco nublado; sem vento; 11,4°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2016 às 22:56)

Aqui tenho 4,5°C com vento moderado. Não tenho quaisquer expectativas para amanhã.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

6.8ºC


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2016 às 23:39)

Em Loriga 60 mm acumulados e 5,8º de temperatura!


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

continua sem chover, está bem fresquinho!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

0,3°C na Serra da Estrela e está a precipitar! Deve ser neve molhada ou talvez neve mesmo!! 
http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

Como esgalha em Manzaneda! 
Da minha terra vejo Manzaneda logo ali!


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Não chove e registo 7ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2016 às 00:31)

Aqui pela Cova da beira ainda vai demorar as temperaturas baixarem, tem que atravessar a montanha e afundar no vale. 
Eu aqui registo 9.5ºC e a humidade ate esta descer bem 71%HR


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 01:08)

5.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

Aqui estão 8.8ºC com céu muito nublado e uma ou outra pequena aberta. Os aguaceiros tardam em chegar


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2016 às 01:55)

Vai caindo um chuvisco fraquinho, puxado a vento.
Estão *6,8ºC*, mas a sensação térmica...


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

Entretanto subiu aos 6.4ºC, e só agora desceu abaixo do valor de uma hora atrás. 
*5.6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

montalegre com *1.6ºC* na ultima hora, a cota deve estar pouco mais de 1000m no interior norte por enquanto 
no interior centro está acima por enquanto, torre com *-1.7ºC*, mas penhas douradas na ultima hora com *1.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2016 às 02:26)

Iniciam-se os aguaceiros, para já são fracos.
Temp. Atual: 8.6ºC


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2016 às 02:32)

*6ºC *por aqui.
Como andarão as temperaturas para os lados de Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro?
Pelo radar aproxima-se alguma precipitação. Castro Daire vai com 5ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 03:00)

já chove bem por aqui de novo


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 03:54)

jotackosta disse:


> *6ºC *por aqui.
> Como andarão as temperaturas para os lados de Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro?
> Pelo radar aproxima-se alguma precipitação. Castro Daire vai com 5ºC.



Onde viste a temperatura de Castro Daire?

*5.7ºC* aqui,  já esteve em 5.1ºC.
House um aguaceiro curto(10min) mas intenso ás 03:30


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2016 às 06:30)

Bom dia, ontem chegou aos 32,0mm de  de momento não chove com 8,1°C e 0,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 06:44)

Gralheira neste momento


----------



## farp29 (5 Jan 2016 às 06:52)

Em bragança está agora a nevar com alguma intensidade


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 08:09)

Chuva fraca *4.8ºC*

Mínima: 4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

A cota de neve ronda neste momento na zona de Chaves os 600m sem acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 08:52)

Os aguaceiros pararam e a temperatura desceu aos 4.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2016 às 09:00)

Caramulo desprovido de neve.  Sigo com 6.2°C


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:04)

neste momento na torre com *-2.8ºC*

*



*

neste momento em Penhas Douradas com *-0.6ºC* na ultima hora (IPMA)






neste momento na Gralheira (Montemuro):


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

Continua a nevar acima dos 1000m as Penhas da Saúde já contam com uma acumulação razoável,
Bom dia!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 10:05)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado.
*5.7º*

No aeródromo(640m altitude) estão 3.7ºC,  uma boa diferença.
Na freguesia de Cota existem para lá umas serras meio desconhecidas que rondam os 900 metros de altitude, como é relativamente próximo daqui ainda lá dou um salto para ver se neva, acho mais provável nevar lá que no Caramulo. 
E como estas são no concelho de Viseu, sempre posso dizer que nevou em Viseu, se tal se verificar


----------



## Guedes 114 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:08)

Carrega na Gralheira...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

Castro Laboreiro:


Estradas cortadas no distrito de Viseu, devido à neve:
EN 321 - CINFÃES - CASTRO DAIRE
EM 535 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE
EM 1053 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, também já nevou, mas sem acumulação significativa.


----------



## bigfire (5 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Na Serra do Marão, neste momento a cota ronda os 950 metros, um pouco mais alta do que aquilo que estava previsto, a acumulação também não é muita por agora.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Boa acumulação na Gralheira e continua a nevar,

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Scuderia (5 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Montalegre esta branquinha 

Existe um video no grupo Moina na Estrada no Facebook :


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2016 às 10:43)

Tivemos um aguaceiro com alguma neve cerca das 09:30 horas no Sarzedo, mas apenas acumulou acima dos 1000 msnm.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Jan 2016 às 10:44)

Por aqui neva acima dos 900m sem acumulação significativa. 

Neste momento estou a 750m e cai água-neve.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 10:50)

Afinal, em Várzea da Serra também já vai acumulando. 

Frames de um vídeo postado há pouco no Facebook por um familiar:






.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Penhas da Saúde:


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Jan 2016 às 11:08)

Neste momento está a nevar em Moimenta da Beira


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 11:09)

bom dia.  

Estou a chegar à barragem do Rabagão e neva com Acumulação. A cota deve rondar os 700 800 metros.  Alguem me sabe dizer a que altitude está a barragem,?


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 11:12)

Neve no Marão e Alvão.
Na cidade registo 5ºC e chove moderadamente..


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 11:12)

Lapa, Sernancelhe (880m).





Fotografia de Pedro Nantes.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Pessoal de Bragança como estão as coisas por aí? A estação do Z13 marca 5.0ºC mas não há precipitação, é pena, alguma precipitação ia fazer com que o ar frio chegasse cá a baixo.


----------



## Johnny (5 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Fica exactamente a essas cotas:
 750-800m.


QUOTE="boneli, post: 532561, member: 665"]bom dia. 

Estou a chegar à barragem do Rabagão e neva com Acumulação. A cota deve rondar os 700 800 metros.  Alguem me 
sabe dizer a que altitude está a barragem,?[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 11:18)

boneli disse:


> bom dia.
> 
> Estou a chegar à barragem do Rabagão e neva com Acumulação. A cota deve rondar os 700 800 metros.  Alguem me sabe dizer a que altitude está a barragem,?



A 875 metros de altitude.


----------



## Johnny (5 Jan 2016 às 11:18)

Afinal a barragem do alto Rabagão fica a 880m... ;-)


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Comunicado da GNR de Vila Real:
«Neva com intensidade no Alto de Espinho, Marão, no entanto no IP4 o trânsito está a circular e no local encontram-se limpa neves a proceder à limpeza da via.
No nó da A7 com a A24 ao km 46 a neve também cai com intensidade, o mesmo acontecendo no quilómetro 55 da A24 e o trânsito ainda circula.
Nos concelhos de Montalegre e de Boticas a neve também está a cair com intensidade, não havendo para já estradas interrompidas.
De acrescentar ainda que a EN 2 entre a Cumieira e Vila Real ainda se encontra encerrada, procedendo-se a obras para a sua reabertura que segundo a IP se prevê venha a ocorrer ainda hoje.»


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

A 1000m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Bom dia .

Por aqui está a cair a segunda camada de aguaceiros do dia ,com 6.0ºC...mínima de momento,com 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

A baixar a temperatura,chove bem,no meio da chuva...neve derretida ,com 5.3ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 11:59)

Chove bem,vai nos 5.0ºC e 4.0mm...ar mesmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

Os aguaceiros abrandar,com 4.8ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

Na Gralheira a neve continua a cair.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

Por cá a chuva abrandou e o sol consegue aparecer, por breves instantes, no meio das nuvens.
6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 12:21)

Concelho de Montalegre, esta manhã:
















Mais fotografias aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1073143246042838.1073742583.117306111626561


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

Esta célula vai direitinha para a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

Essa descarregou bem em Viseu e fez baixar a temperatura para os 2.6°C. Por agora continua a chover. De referir que são visíveis os "rastos" de neve derretida entre a chuva.


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

temperaturas abaixo do que seria de esperar a esta hora na covilha e castelo branco o proximo aguaceiro deverá ser de agua-neve por aqui


----------



## baojoao (5 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Granizo com fartura por Nelas, ainda agora.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 12:55)

Belíssimas imagens que nos chegam da queda de neve no Norte e Centro, que vontade de sair daqui e ir dar um longo passeio por todos esses locais, oxalá tenhamos mais nevões destes ainda este Inverno/Primavera. Obrigado por partilharem as fotos pessoal  .


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Boas

por aqui tem chovido desde madrugada quase sem parar, chuva moderada. Agora não chove

o Douro relativamente a ontem está 1 ou 2 metros mais alto, já tapou praticamente o cais da Junqueira, um cais que fica na zona das pontes para quem conhece a Régua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 13:03)

Está a dar direto de Montalegre na RTP1....bela camada de branco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Boas...por aqui não chove,nublado e ,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Foto tirada no Alvão







Fonte : https://www.facebook.com/horacio.mourao?fref=photo


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

Fotos tiradas na Gralheira, Montemuro 

























Fonte : https://www.facebook.com/sara.daniela.fl?fref=photo


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

Penhas Douradas:






Entretanto o limpa neves já passou na Gralheira, mas a neve continua a cair:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

VILA REAL disse:


> Neve no Marão e Alvão.
> Na cidade registo 5ºC e chove moderadamente..


Por favor tira fotos!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

4.7ºC 
Até parece uma temperatura alta depois das que apanhei na volta que dei, já meto fotos.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

Na Serra do Marão:


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2016 às 14:08)

Achao que pode nevar aqui?


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

O sol brilha.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Entretanto já vai nos 6.5ºC aqui.
O trajecto que fiz:


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

jonas disse:


> Achao que pode nevar aqui?


Não acho que seja provável.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

volta a chover moderado por aqui


----------



## carlosgodinhof (5 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

Nickname disse:


> Entretanto já vai nos 6.5ºC aqui.
> O trajecto que fiz:



Isto é que chamo de serviço Público. O meu obrigado.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

Depois do sol, aguaceiros ligeiros.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

Infelizmente cheguei muito cedo à zona onde ela estava de facto a acumular ( N2, a norte de Colo do Pito), pelo que as fotos ainda não têm muita neve, nos videos tem-se uma noção melhor do ambiente que estava, também gravei uns, mas primeiro tenho de criar conta no youtube e fazer upload, mais logo meto.

Por agora algumas fotos.

Colo do Pito(900m), por volta das 11h, 0ºC




Umas quantas centenas de metros acima na N2, 920/970m












Bigorne, 980m, aqui apanhei -1ºC









Foi pena não ter ido até Gosende pelo menos, neste momento estou arrependido.
Ainda faltam fotos da 2ª parte do percurso e videos.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

Um dos videos lá fez upload, muito a custo.
Este foi o primeiro que fiz, em Colo de Pito, Castro Daire.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 14:59)

Boas...o céu está a ficar muito nublado,vento ,com 7.1ºC 77%HR.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 14.3ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2016 às 15:29)

Esta tarde, entre os 1000-1100m.












1ºC / 0ºC e alguns aguaceiros de neve/graupel, no período em que tirei as fotos.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

continua sem parar a chuva por aqui


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

Acho que já não vem mais nada para aqui. Com corrente de NW, a humidade fica retida nas serras.
Deve arrefecer bem a partir de agora.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Entre Mezio e Bigorne -0.5ºC

Aqui por Viseu marco 7ºC certos agora, máxima do dia.

Entre Castro Daire e Vila Nova de Paiva.
Nevava intensamente mas pouca acumulação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

Boas...o resto da tarde já foi de sol,de momento céu pouco nublado,vento ,com 6.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Nickname disse:


> Um dos videos lá fez upload, muito a custo.
> Este foi o primeiro que fiz, em Colo de Pito, Castro Daire.


Que saudades da neve! 
Se eu morasse perto de um lugar destes, juro-vos que andava sempre à caça dela! Aqui no sul nem uma bolinha de granizo para alegrar a malta


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Montalegre:
















Castro Daire:























Melgaço:













Moimenta da Beira:






http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4964882


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Boas ...céu limpo ,com 5.1ºC...vai sem travões .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

4.7ºC
extremos 7ºC/3ºC
A mínima foi registada depois do meio-dia,


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

vai chovendo moderado e certinho sem parar. está um frio!


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

agora chove com bastante intensidade!


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

*Picoto da Cebola, Serra do Açor*





Foto de Francisco Pereira

*Piodão*





Foto de Irene Lopes

*Pampilhosa da Serra*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
Fotos de Diogo Rabeca


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

3.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Boas ,com 5.3ºC...com entrada de algumas nuvens,subiu ligeiramente a temperatura.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

Boas, 7,9°C com 13,0mm de


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Nickname disse:


> Onde viste a temperatura de Castro Daire?
> 
> *5.7ºC* aqui,  já esteve em 5.1ºC.
> House um aguaceiro curto(10min) mas intenso ás 03:30



Queria ter dito Moimenta da Beira, lapso meu!
Boas fotos as de hoje  Também andei por aí perto mas só no final da tarde. Já não apanhei queda de neve entre Vila Nova de Paiva e Castro Daire. Mas bastou subir um pouco a Serra, em direcção à Gralheira, para ver um bom acumulado! 

Sigo com *4ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

Montemuro, por volta das 17 horas:

(fotos tiradas com o smartphone)




. by Joao Costa, no Flickr




IMG_20160105_172629 by Joao Costa, no Flickr




. by Joao Costa, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

Mais nublado,subiu para os 6.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Fotos de Pitões das Júnias, Montalegre, belo manto branco


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 20:23)

3.6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 20:34)

Sabugueiro esta tarde










Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Centrotv/?fref=ts











Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Casa-das-Fontinhas-Serra-da-Estrela-558204297576269/?fref=photo

Acessos 20h :


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2016 às 20:53)

Por aqui contínua a  com 7,5°C e 14,0mm


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

por aqui não chove, muito frio mesmo..

PS: relativamente à derrocada ontem na N2 em parada de Cunhos, a estrada foi reaberta hoje ao fim da tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2016 às 21:29)

Boas ...céu pouco nublado,vento de NW ,com 5.7ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

Caracterizando o dia de hoje numa palavra: Desilusão

Bom mais uma vez o Caramulo morreu na praia, acredito que até tenha havido água-neve, mas a acumulação foi um* redondo 0*, como já esperava até. Todos opinam acerca deste problema da serra, mas o que é facto é que não há uma conclusão definitiva para o facto de nevar em zonas mais baixas situadas mais a norte, e o Caramulo ficar a ver navios.  Dizem que é a humidade a mais, dada a bacia hidrográfica da zona e a proximidade ao mar (mas que se virmos há outras serras no Litoral que têm bons nevões, ou zonas no norte do distrito que até estão rodeadas de rios como Sernancelhe(mas aqui talvez a continentalidade justifique), falam da orientação da serra, bom de uma panóplia de possiveis justificações, mas eu acho que este assunto devia ser alvo de um estudo mais profundo, porque afinal no século passado os nevões eram mais frequentes e volumosos, claro que agora se fala de aquecimento global... O IPMA pouco se preocupa com a situação aliás nem uma mera estação meteorológica tentam instalar, mas claro dir-me-ão que o IPMA não se pode preocupar com todos estes pormenores e situações idênticas

Mas também da experiência que tenho só quando a temperatura ronda os 5ºC aqui em baixo e a cotas descem aos 600m, é que lá em cima costuma nevar bem,* e o que é facto é que a temperatura hoje mal passou dos 6ºC todo o dia,* os próprios aguaceiros me desiludiram, foram sobretudo moderados e nem um bocadinho de granizo houve para amostra, foi vê-los chegar à serra e enfraquecerem rapidamente. Ainda nas últimas saídas de radar dá para ver esse enfraquecimento repentino,* o que provavelmente até pode explicar parte do triste episódio de hoje lá pelos topos da serra e da fraca descida de temperatura ao longo do dia por aqui.*


----------



## carlosgodinhof (5 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Caracterizando o dia de hoje numa palavra: Desilusão
> 
> Bom mais uma vez o Caramulo morreu na praia, acredito que até tenha havido água-neve, mas a acumulação foi um* redondo 0*, como já esperava até. Todos opinam acerca deste problema da serra, mas o que é facto é que não há uma conclusão definitiva para o facto de nevar em zonas mais baixas situadas mais a norte, e o Caramulo ficar a ver navios.  Dizem que é a humidade a mais dada a bacia hidrográfica da zona e a proximidade ao mar (mas que se virmos há outras serras no Litoral que têm bons nevões, ou zonas no norte do distrito que até estão rodeadas de rios como Sernancelhe(mas aqui talvez a continentalidade justifique), falam da orientação da serra, bom de uma panóplia de possiveis justificações, mas eu acho que este assunto devia ser alvo de um estudo mais profundo, porque afinal no século passado os nevões eram mais frequentes e volumosos, claro que agora se fala aquecimento global... O IPMA pouco se preocupa com a situação aliás nem uma mera estação meteorológica tentam instalar, mas claro dir-me-ão que o IPMA não se pode preocupar com todos estes pormenores e situações idênticas
> 
> Mas também da experiência que tenho só quando a temperatura ronda os 5ºC aqui em baixo e a cotas de 600m, é que lá em costuma a nevar bem,* e o que é facto é que a temperatura hoje mal passou dos 6ºC todo o dia,* os próprios aguaceiros me desiludiram, foram sobretudo moderados e nem um bocadinho de granizo houve para amostra, foi vê-los chegar à serra e enfraquecerem rapidamente. Ainda nas últimas saídas de radar dá para ver esse enfraquecimento repentino,* o que provavelmente até pode explicar parte do triste episódio de hoje lá pelos topos da serra e da fraca descida de temperatura ao longo do dia por aqui.*



Como compreendo ... passei dia aqui na cidade à espera de ver algo lá no topo e nada ... Lá perdi novamente a minha aposta.
Esperemos o q dia 11 nos guarda.


----------



## karkov (5 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

carlosgodinhof disse:


> Como compreendo ... passei dia aqui na cidade à espera de ver algo lá no topo e nada ... Lá perdi novamente a minha aposta.
> Esperemos o q dia 11 nos guarda.



Porquê dia 11? Além de muita chuva há hipótese de temperaturas baixas?


----------



## carlosgodinhof (5 Jan 2016 às 22:04)

karkov disse:


> Porquê dia 11? Além de muita chuva há hipótese de temperaturas baixas?



Neve não ... mas uma boa rega ... e um escoamento forte na serra isso não nos livramos!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

Estagnou a temperatura.
*3.5ºC*

Eu acho que o Caramulo sofre por ser a 1ª serra a contar da costa, por ser pouco larga apesar de comprida(pouca área acima dos 950 metros), e talvez por causa da barragem da Aguieira.
Outra serra de mais de 1000 metros onde neva pouco é a Freita, se bem que essa hoje foi contemplada.

É mesmo um pena que a estação do Caramulo não esteja disponível, sacrificaria a de Nelas(visto que tem valores parecidos com os de Viseu-cidade) pela do Caramulo.
No Verão deve ter máximas relativamente frescas, sempre interessante para comparar com a zona do planalto, e interessam-me sobretudo os registos pluviométricos, já que a zona ronda os 2300mm anuais.


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

Umas fotos da net:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1054727647881908.1073742220.125501520804530&type=3


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Video de Domingos Chaves!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

Há pouco surgiram alguns aguaceiros, o céu está muito nublado.
Temp. Atual: 5.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

Boas ,céu limpo e com 3.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 9.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

Todas as nuvens que vão passando deixam umas pingas. Vai chuviscando com *3,7ºC *

Aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

Bons aguaceiros agora, 5.4ºC


----------



## keipha (6 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bons aguaceiros agora, 5.4ºC


Será que estes aguaceiros não serão de neve no Caramulo? Falta alguém no fórum da serra. Teria boas histórias  para contar


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

noite de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, não chove neste momento
destaca-se mais o frio


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2016 às 00:52)

keipha disse:


> Será que estes aguaceiros não serão de neve no Caramulo? Falta alguém no fórum da serra. Teria boas histórias  para contar



Sinceramente não sei, a humidade relativa está mesmo muito elevada pelo menos por aqui, até já está a surgir nevoeiro, mas por lá também deve estar...
Temp. Atual: 5.6ºC


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2016 às 01:14)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo; vento fraco; nevoeiro a surgir; 6,3°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 02:17)

em relação à neve, ela também já existe na serra das Meadas, para quem não conhece aqui bem perto, em Lamego


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 02:53)

tem estado a chover bem nos ultimos 15min


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2016 às 07:36)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 5,6°C e 0,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia .

Céu nublado e vento fraco,com 5.6ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 08:46)

Nevoeiro gelado a chegar ,dos vales do rio Tejo e Ponsul,com 5.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 09:44)

Já chove...uma chuva gelada ,já levei com parte dela,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

Nickname disse:


> O trajecto que fiz:



Excelente! 



Nickname disse:


> Por agora algumas fotos.



Maravilha de fotos e reportagem! 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos de Pitões das Júnias, Montalegre, belo manto branco



Conseguiste ver qual é a fonte destas fotos? Espectáculo.

Ficam aqui os acumulados dos últimos dois dias e de hoje, com as frentes quentes a entrarem nesta altura no litoral norte, muita chuva vão trazer.












Os pouco milímetros de água de ontem foram bem convertidos em neve nas zonas propícias.

Normalmente a razão de conversão da altura de água para altura de neve tem um valor máximo de 20:1, com vento calmo, temperaturas negativas e imediatamente a seguir à queda. Mas é muito variável, à medida que o vento aumenta e a neve acama a razão diminui até ser apenas 3:1.

Os quase 2 mm registados desde a noite de ontem nas Penhas Douradas, por exemplo,  poderão assim ter acumulado até 4 cm de neve, em terreno plano sem obstáculos, na melhor das hipóteses. De encontro a obstáculos, taludes, etc as deposições são claro muito mais elevadas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está a dar direto de Montalegre na RTP1....bela camada de branco .



Se conseguiram lá chegar foi porque ainda não foi um nevão a sério... aguardemos! :P


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 7.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Se conseguiram lá chegar foi porque ainda não foi um nevão a sério... aguardemos! :P



Terá caído mais 1 cm de neve na última hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Boas ...a temperatura vai subindo lentamente,aguaceiros de momento e vento de SW,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

tem estado a chover ininterruptamente
por vezes bem intenso, outras abranda um pouco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Boas ...o primeiro 1.0mm do dia,a chuva vai aumentando,vento de SW,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Agora parou, mas na ultima hora choveu bem!  11,1°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Continua ,agora mais fraca,com 9.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

1,1ºC na Torre. 

O anemómetro da estação acabou de descongelar e já atingiu os 93,2km/h.

Deve estar uma tempestade de vento lá em cima. E a neve já deve ter passado a chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

AnDré disse:


> 1,1ºC na Torre.
> 
> O anemómetro da estação acabou de descongelar e já atingiu os 93,2km/h.
> 
> Deve estar uma tempestade de vento lá em cima. E a neve já deve ter passado a chuva fraca.


Sinceramente nao acho


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

tem chovido durante a tarde, agora não chove
muito vento


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

jonas disse:


> Sinceramente nao acho



O quê? Que a neve já passou a chuva?
O pluviometro já começou a contabilizar.
E nas grades de madeira, a neve que estava acumulada já desapareceu. No chão também já se nota a madeira do lado direito, desprovido de neve.






Na Torre, com vento forte de oeste/sudoeste e nevoeiro, só neva com temperaturas < 0,5ºC ou mesmo negativas.
O ano passado tive a oportunidade de presenciar isso num encontro que se fez lá. Com 1ºC a precipitação era inteiramente água. Só muito perto dos 0ºC é que a chuva passou a neve. E 100% neve só mesmo quando desceu abaixo dos 0,5ºC.

Entretanto a temperatura já vai nos 2,7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2016 às 19:16)

Boas, um dia com aguaceiros fracos 3,0mm e 14,7°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2016 às 20:23)

Chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Precipitação Acumulada (estação de Molelos- http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history): *19.3mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Boas ....chuva fraca continua,com 10.9ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

corrijo: chove torrencialmente mesmo !


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 22:11)

chove forte e feio nos ultimos 20min, que dilúvio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Boas ,chuva fraca puxada a vento de WSW,com 11.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

Boas 
Chuva fraca 
Temperatura atual 9.4ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 14.2mm

Mínima de hoje 2.6ºC


----------



## carlosgodinhof (6 Jan 2016 às 23:36)

Tem vindo a chover de forma moderada, com picos de alguma intensidade. O Vento sim hoje faz-se sentir ... rajadas engraçadas entre os 35 e 40km/h


----------



## keipha (7 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

Hoje está uma verdadeira noite de inverno. Chuva e vento. Muito bom. Saudades :-)


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

Um video da Serra :-)


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Vento, chuva e temperatura nos *12,1ºC*.
Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24 horas: *13mm*


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

Boas noites, dia de belos aguaceiros e algum vento, a chamada chuva miudinha mas por vezes intensa com a que cai agora.
Neste momento registo 11.5ºC e 93% HR, vento quadrante SW fraco, e tenho um acumulado de 12mm


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2016 às 01:00)

A cair sem parar desde as 14h30, a maior parte do tempo fraca e por vezes moderada! 
Vento fraco; 12,7°C.
Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 01:02)

continua a chover, agora mais fraco mas sempre com muito vento à mistura


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2016 às 01:10)

Rajada muito intensa agora, o vento tem vindo a tornar-se cada vez mais forte, até estou a estranhar o IPMA estar tão indiferente ao vento para as terras altas no que toca a avisos.
Chuva fraca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Rajada muito intensa agora, o vento tem vindo a tornar-se cada vez mais forte, até estou a estranhar o IPMA estar tão indiferente ao vento para as terras altas no que toca a avisos.
> Chuva fraca.




Ainda há poucos minutos rajada de *115,8 km/h* na Torre , Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

Corte de eletricidade por aqui! Continua a chuva fraca.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 01:40)

mais uma boa chuvada com vento moderado a acompanhar


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 01:47)

Na torre o vento de WSW sopra 86,9 km/h

Rajada máxima *128,7 km/h* at 01:41h


----------



## keipha (7 Jan 2016 às 02:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Rajada muito intensa agora, o vento tem vindo a tornar-se cada vez mais forte, até estou a estranhar o IPMA estar tão indiferente ao vento para as terras altas no que toca a avisos.
> Chuva fraca.


Concordo. Já vi avisos amarelos por muito muito menos. Se aqui está assim com rajadas de 30kmh o que fará nas terras altas?


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2016 às 04:14)

E vai caíndo; agora sim, o vento com mais intensidade!! 13,3°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 06:06)

que ventania toda noite por aqui!


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, estão uns agradáveis 16,5°C e 6,0mm de precipitação.


----------



## gomas (7 Jan 2016 às 08:53)

ola a todos hoje foi uma noite de tempestade aqui o vento n dormiu
apenas curioso pelas previsoes nem parece verdade houve rajadas muito fortes
de madrugada agora vento mais fraco


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2016 às 10:56)

Norther disse:


> Um video da Serra :-)



Que espectáculo de vídeo.

Infelizmente, e para já, a neve já desapareceu praticamente toda. O que não desapareceu, deverá derreter ao longo das próximas horas.

4,2ºC na Torre. Chuva fraca e vento forte.
Rajada máxima de hoje nos 128,8km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Bom dia .

Muita humidade e chuva fraca,vento moderado de WSW,com 13.9ºC...sem frio ...de vai nos 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 3.3ºC / 12.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

noite e madrugada de ventania. sempre que acordei sentia o barulho do vento
a chuva por aqui tem sido fraca e "tocada" à vento, nada de especial. Mantém-se o vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Boas...os chuviscos continuam puxados a vento,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

ceu muito nublado mas agora o sol a conseguir espreitar por uma pequena aberta, já não via o sol por aqui há alguns dias
continua sem chover


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

E lá se foi a neve em Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

continua o vento intenso bem como alguns periodos de aguaceiros fracos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

Boas ...chuva fraca,mas molha ,com 13.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

Boas, 16,2°C com 7,2mm de


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2016 às 20:29)

Boas
Hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros e algumas abertas
De momento céu nublado
Temperatura atual 11.9ºC e 91%Hr
 acumulada 5.2mm


----------



## gomas (7 Jan 2016 às 21:01)

dia marcado pelo vento e chuva fraca
a temperatura esta amena


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

Boas,continua chuva fraca puxada a vento de SWW,com 13.1ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

O pluviometro da Torre já descongelou


----------



## bartotaveira (7 Jan 2016 às 22:26)

O aviso amarelo para vento no distrito de Vila Real entra em vigor às 00:00 horas, mas já tive agora mesmo uma rajada de *93 Km/h*!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite. O vento segue moderado a forte de novo, por vezes chove fraco.

Bom mais uma vez quando parecia haver luz ao fundo do túnel para alguma neve a cotas mais baixas, eis que os modelos cortam tudo sem piedade Aguardemos de facto as próximas saídas, mas até já nos 10 dias do IPMA que acho que são baseados no ECMWF as temperaturas subiram na última atualização...

Todos os anos a mesma coisa


----------



## Dematos (8 Jan 2016 às 01:27)

Hoje choveu menos, já com algumas pausas durante a tarde, mas sempre fraca. Foi um dia com muita humidade, tanta que até tive problemas com a máquina de lavar roupa! 
Agora, nublado; algum vento; 13,6°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 01:38)

noite segue calma por aqui, apenas algum vento fraco
e começa agora a chuviscar também


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2016 às 07:20)

Bom dia, estão aguaceiros fracos com 15,7°C e 1,7mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia .

Chuva e mais chuva ,mas sempre fraca,vento moderado de SW,com 12.1ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

Chuva fraca ,com 12.4ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 14.4ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

boas

por aqui tem estado a chover moderado a forte desde as 11h sem parar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

De momento ...parou ,com 10.0mm e 12.6ºC,a temperatura em 12h,só oscilou 0.9ºC .


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2016 às 12:51)

Chove com alguma intensidade, temperatura nos 8,9ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 13:11)

abrandou a chuva durante uns 15min mas agora chove de novo com intensidade

o Douro há meia hora atrás não estava nem sequer num cais que esteve quase tapado na segunda e agora no espaço de meia hora está quase tapado.
Está a subir bem!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

DaniFR disse:


> O pluviometro da Torre já descongelou




Assim os acumulados do mês já estão mais de acordo com as outras estações!

A frente avizinha-se da Serra da Estrela e sofre o espectacular efeito de barreira:


----------



## baojoao (8 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

Chove com intensidade desde as 12:30. Vento acalmou


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

O detalhe do radar agora é excelente:






espectacular interacção com o relevo.

Grande bátega localizada sobre Vale de Azares (!) e Lajeosa do Mondego.
A estação de Celorico da Beira tê-la-á falhado por pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

Boas...a chuva parece que abrandou já algum tempo,só pingos ao sabor do vento ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

chove com intensidade na Cova da Beira, vai ser uma bela tarde de chuva


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

tem estado apenas a chuviscar muito fraco na ultima meia hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

Está de volta ...novamente tudo tapado ,com 13.1ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

Esta a ser uma bela tarde de chuva, por vezes intensa e persistente, nas ultimas 24h tenho 32.1mm acumulados mas talvez ate sejam mais porque acho que a minha estação meteorológica teve falhas, talvez o Panda diga melhor porque mora perto de mim.
Neste momento 10.8ºC temperatura e 94%HR vento fraco do quadrante SW.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

já não chove há uma hora ou mais, tudo calmo


----------



## Maravedi (8 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Do Folgosinho até manteigas foi sempre a levar água em cima com intensidade brutal. No vale glaciar estavam uma torrentes como nunca vi. Na torre chovia menos mas notava-se a chuva mais espessa. Agora nas penhas da saúde está chuva que não para e a temperatura começa a descer. Acredito em alguns flocos durante a noite na torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

Boas ...agora chove bem ,com 13.0ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Boas
Grande tarde de chuva. Norther enquanto a  registo neste momento 36.0mm
Temperatura atual 9.6ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Penhas Douradas já terá atingido os 300 mm no mês ! Não admira as torrentes no Zêzere. 

Nas últimas 57 horas, todas tiveram chuva menos uma!







E o mês segue assim:





Aqueles 11,7 mm isolados em Aldeia do Souto terá sido a limpeza do pluviómetro. A série precedente desta estação irá para o lixo...


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

O meu pluviometro as vezes parece que deixa de comunicar com a consola, enquanto a temperatura quas sempre tens menos 1ºC que eu :-)

respondendo ao Maravedi, hoje a tarde chegou a nevar um pouco na Torre, talvez quando caiu um aguaceiro mais intenso e a partir das 9h é possivel que sim, depois sabado a tarde e noite deve acumular no planalto, é de aproveitar porque domingo la vai tudo de novo :-)


----------



## JAlves (8 Jan 2016 às 20:30)

Boa noite,

Aos conhecedores da zona, pretendo passar 2 ou 3 dias na Serra da Estrela, mas o objetivo é mesmo apanhar neve.

Como tal, tendo as hipóteses 06 a 08/Fevereiro ou 25 a 27/Março, penso que o mais aconselhável será a primeira, estou certo?

E caso não haja hipótese da primeira data, na segunda data, em Março, ainda é possível haver neve digna desse nome na serra, ou apenas alguns pedaços de gelo? 

Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

chuvisca fraco 
tirando a parte final da manhã, dia fraco em precipitação


----------



## gomas (8 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

boas
hoje foi um dia de chuva mais itensa de manha nao ví foi o vento
tudo muito calmo


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

dizia eu que não chovia nada e caiu uma carga de água enorme lol
bom aguaceiro forte mas já parou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam,com 12.2ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

Boas,os aguaceiro parece já pararam,a temperatura já mexe,com 11.4ºC e 19.0mm...hoje foi o dia mais chuvoso do mês.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jan 2016 às 22:41)

Mais um dia de chuva, em especial à tarde.
Temperatura actual: *9ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *25mm*


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Céu nublado
Temperatura 9.6ºC e 92%Hr
acumulada 36.0mm


----------



## keipha (8 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

StormRic disse:


> Penhas Douradas já terá atingido os 300 mm no mês ! Não admira as torrentes no Zêzere.
> 
> Nas últimas 57 horas, todas tiveram chuva menos uma!
> 
> ...


Viseu aeródromo também vai fortíssima. Praticamente 200mm.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

noite calma por aqui e sem chuva


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

JAlves disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aos conhecedores da zona, pretendo passar 2 ou 3 dias na Serra da Estrela, mas o objetivo é mesmo apanhar neve.
> 
> ...



Não tenho dados concretos que sustentem o que vou dizer, mas tenho para mim que Março é o mês de excelência de neve na serra da Estrela.
Não só porque a atmosfera ainda está fria, mas porque os dias já são grandes e há menor probabilidade de precipitação.
Ou seja, em Fevereiro até há mais hipótese de ver nevar, mas também a probabilidade das estradas estarem cortadas é maior.

Final de Março com sol e neve, já dá para apanhar bons escaldões na serra da Estrela. eheh!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2016 às 00:57)

Boa noite. O dia de ontem foi ainda bastante chuvoso muito embora não se tenha verificado o aviso amarelo do IPMA para precipitação forte. Mais interessante foi o vento ter estado mais forte na madrugada de quinta e não haver qualquer aviso emitido a esse respeito;  já ontem que o vento até esteve mais fraco quer em velocidade quer em frequência de rajadas houve avisos.

O acumulado de acordo com a estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20160108/e20160108/mdaily) ficou-se nos* 27.9mm.*

Entretanto o IPMA já emitiu um *aviso laranja* de precipitação forte para Domingo para Viseu.

O GFS está um pesadelo no que toca a frio e a neve para os próximos tempos, esperemos que no mínimo este Inverno ainda neve a cotas de 500/600m caso contrário o Caramulo está condenado a não ficar pintado de branco uma manhã que seja...


----------



## Dematos (9 Jan 2016 às 02:30)

A tarde foi marcada essencialmente por 2 chuvadas, 1 pelas 18h/19h e a outra pelas 21:30; esta mais curta mas torrencial, foram uns 15minutos torrenciais! 
Agora, nublado; com algumas estrelas; charcos por todo o lado; 2 salamandras no meio da rua á horas e 11,1°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2016 às 08:08)

Boas, ontem  29,0mm, hoje céu pouco nublado com 8,9°C ainda sem


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 10:01)

boas

está a chover certinho desde as 9:40
caudal do Douro baixo


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 10:09)

Amanha ja enche


----------



## Maravedi (9 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

Na torre jáse vem alguns flocos e algum gelo


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Como sabe?


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

ainda não parou vou com quase 2h de chuva seguida
já foi mais intensa, agora nem tanto mas sempre sem parar


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 11:27)

jonas disse:


> Como sabe?




Segundo o Meteocovilha estão 4 graus na torre, acho difícil!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma noite sem chuva,o dia acordou com nevoeiro ,hoje mais frio,com 9.0ºC e chuva fraca.

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 13.3ºC e 18.0mm de .


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

dopedagain disse:


> Segundo o Meteocovilha estão 4 graus na torre, acho difícil!



A estação meteorológica não está a debitar dados desde as 13h45m de 07/01/2016!

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

8.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e algum vento...


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

dopedagain disse:


> Segundo o Meteocovilha estão 4 graus na torre, acho difícil!


Esta avariado desde ante ontem!
Por isso e bem capaz de estar a nevar!


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

jonas disse:


> Esta avariado desde ante ontem!
> Por isso e bem capaz de estar a nevar!



Se o Maravedi o diz é porque sim! só achei estranho porque tinha dado um salto momentos antes ao meteocovilha e nos dados actuais e na webcam e não tinha nada! mas esta avariado então é bem provável!


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

chove com intensidade !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 13:05)

Boas...não passa de chuviscos e pingos ,com 10.1ºC e vento de WSW.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

Boas
Manhã com céu com algumas abertas.Neste momento já muito nublado e chuviscos 
Temperatura atual 10ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

bem que temporal está agora!
chuva com vento forte, é com cada rajada! até abana tudo. e eu aqui não estou em altitudes nada altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Boas...chuviscos e vento moderado,com 11.9ºC...o sol já apareceu duas vezes de raspão .


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

boas
chuva por vezes forte e neste momento rajadas bem fortes
vai ser um evento amanha em termos de chuva


----------



## JAlves (9 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> Não tenho dados concretos que sustentem o que vou dizer, mas tenho para mim que Março é o mês de excelência de neve na serra da Estrela.
> Não só porque a atmosfera ainda está fria, mas porque os dias já são grandes e há menor probabilidade de precipitação.
> Ou seja, em Fevereiro até há mais hipótese de ver nevar, mas também a probabilidade das estradas estarem cortadas é maior.
> 
> Final de Março com sol e neve, já dá para apanhar bons escaldões na serra da Estrela. eheh!



Boa tarde, e desde já muito obrigado pela tua ajuda André.

Pois, também tenho essa ideia, mas também me parece que em anos de pouca neve nessa altura a acumulação já será residual, não será?

Já o Fevereiro poderá ter essas desvantagens, mas também a vantagem de (eventualmente) poder vê-la cair. 

De qualquer forma, e dado que por causa dos miúdos as hipóteses era Carnaval ou Páscoa, optámos mesmo pelo Carnaval (Fevereiro), pois é uma época/festa á qual não ligamos a mínima, ao contrário da Páscoa, que é normalmente passada em família.

Já agora, a "tendência" desde ano é para muita neve, pouca neve, ou indefinida? Obviamente que na meteorologia tudo muda muda rapidamente, mas quais as maiores probabilidades?

Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Boas, por aqui chuva fraca com 14°C e 1,2mm de precipitação


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Montalegre
http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/ha-duas-pessoas-perdidas-nas-minas-dos-carris-4971586.html

Não quero imaginar o vendaval que deve ir lá em cima!!


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Há sensivelmente 5 minutos ouviu-se um forte trovão seguido de enorme aguaceiro mas extremamente curto.
Agora a chuva cai moderadamente (chove desde a manhã, por vezes com algumas interrupções; rajadas de vento forte esporádicas).


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 15:49)

continua a chover, sem muita intensidade mas sem parar
o vento parou


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Aproximam-se umas boas células! Bons ecos ali para os lados de Carregal do Sal


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

Chove intensamente em Vila Real e as rajadas de vento forte têm ocorrido mais vezes.


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

escuro chuva forte vento forte
esta negro por aqui


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Chuva forte, vento intenso e está muito escuro.
Não se voltou a ouvir mais nenhum trovão.


----------



## keipha (9 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

No Caramulo está um vendaval infernal. Já houve aguaceiros bastante intensos, mas neste momento não chove. Nevoeiro acima dos 850m.  Não está fácil no alto. A encosta virada para a Estrela está mais calma. Mas a encosta Este está infernal com vento.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

vento bastante intenso de novo por aqui! chuva não é com muita intensidade mas bate bem na janela ajudada pelo vento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

ÚLTIMA HORA:
6 pessoas perdidas na zona da Minas dos Carris a cerca de 1500m de altitude em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, 3 estarão em hipotermia.
Fonte: Bombeiros de Montalegre.
É urgente o resgate desta pessoas uma vez que se vai verificar um agravamento significativo das condições meteorológicas nas próximas horas.


----------



## FSantos (9 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

Idiotas, além de porem as próprias vidas em risco vão colocar as das pessoas que vão ter que os salvar. Inconsequentes.


----------



## Maravedi (9 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

Serra da estrela a ficar fechada. Mandaram descer e tive mesmo de colocar correntes mas estou a  1 hora preso pois algumas pessoas recusam avançar ficaram a "fechar" a estrada. Espero que ninguem tenha tido azar. O nevão foi intenso e muito repentino. Se alguém tiver perto da sra da estrela e tiver café no carro e favor partilhar.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

FSantos disse:


> Idiotas, além de porem as próprias vidas em risco vão colocar as das pessoas que vão ter que os salvar. Inconsequentes.



Tenho a informação que nevou ou ainda neva nas minas dos carris / Pico da Nevosa... Não deve estar façil lá em cima..


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

Por a chuva é intensa, durante todo o dia tem sido assim, para quem se se lembra. a estrada N2 esteve fechada devido a derrocadas, pois bem, nesses mesmo locais, aquilo parecem autênticos rios pelas encostas, vamos ver se não ocorrem mais incidentes.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

Maravedi disse:


> Serra da estrela a ficar fechada. Mandaram descer e tive mesmo de colocar correntes mas estou a  1 hora preso pois algumas pessoas recusam avançar ficaram a "fechar" a estrada. Espero que ninguem tenha tido azar. O nevão foi intenso e muito repentino. Se alguém tiver perto da sra da estrela e tiver café no carro e favor partilhar.


A que altitude?


----------



## lm1960 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> 6 pessoas perdidas na zona da Minas dos Carris a cerca de 1500m de altitude em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, 3 estarão em hipotermia.
> Fonte: Bombeiros de Montalegre.
> É urgente o resgate desta pessoas uma vez que se vai verificar um agravamento significativo das condições meteorológicas nas próximas horas.



Boas,

É lamentável que estas pessoas não tenham consciência das condições adversas da zona e não acredito que não tivessem informadas
dos alertas amarelo / laranja, é muito triste.
Estão a "testar" a capacidade de resposta das autoridades, lamento....


----------



## Maravedi (9 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

Desci agora um pouco. Estou a 1850 MTS. Pelo menos 1 carro testou os railes e ficou em muito mau estado. GNR já me disse que há pelo menos mais 2 espetados. Este que passei teve muita sorte em não cair da ravina pois o embate foi mesmo forte.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

Maravedi disse:


> Desci agora um pouco. Estou a 1850 MTS. Pelo menos 1 carro testou os railes e ficou em muito mau estado. GNR já me disse que há pelo menos mais 2 espetados. Este que passei teve muita sorte em não cair da ravina pois o embate foi mesmo forte.
> E ainda esta a nevar?


Ainda esta a nevar?


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 17:21)

Chove torrencialmente agora com fortes rajadas, nem consigo descrever! que dilúvio
verdadeiro temporal


----------



## Maravedi (9 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Recomeçou agora mas e água neve e gelo.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 17:27)

Maravedi disse:


> Recomeçou agora mas e água neve e gelo.


E esta a nevar desde que altitude?


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento forte neste momento.

Em relação ás pessoas perdidas, são merecedores de um Darwin award. Deviam ser obrigados a pagar os custos das operações de resgate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

Seis pessoas que estavam em dificuldades no Parque da Peneda-Gerês, foram localizadas pelas autoridades e estão a receber assistência médica, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS). 
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Boas,nublado e alguns pingos puxados a vento,com 11.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (9 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Hoje aproveitei a manhã para fazer uma caminhada de 17 km e ir ver como estava o caudal do Rio Dão nas Fontanheiras(freguesia de Santar, concelho de Nelas) e nas Termas de Alcafache(concelhos de Mangualde e Viseu).
Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos
Fontanheiras:

















Termas de Alcafache





















Quem quiser ver o resto das fotos, aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

Rajada de 103,0 km/h na Torre às 18:20h de hoje

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

boa tarde
agora tudo calmo
depois de um dia de inverno só mesmo sair e


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

Verdadeira tempestade no ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental com rajadas de vento na ordem dos 103.6km/h e com uma temperatura aparente de -13.3ºc.
Amanhã ainda será bem pior a nível de vento por isso não é muito aconselhável circular em estradas de altitude.







Fonte: meteocovilhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Agora já chove ,e bem!!!


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

EN2 Vila Real-Peso da Régua, FECHADA.


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

EN2 volta a encerrar

A Estrada Nacional N2 vai voltar a estar interrompida entre a Cumieira (Santa Marta de Penaguião) e Parada de Cunhos (Vila Real).

Segundo informação da GNR de Vila Real, a interrupção está prevista para o período entre as 19h de hoje e as 10h de amanhã.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 19:54)

fui ver um jogo de futsal, cheguei agora a casa
chuva praticamente nem vê-la nas ultimas 2 horas, ou tem sido apenas fraca. Vento esse continua moderado, por vezes com algumas rajadas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

bigfire disse:


> EN2 volta a encerrar
> 
> A Estrada Nacional N2 vai voltar a estar interrompida entre a Cumieira (Santa Marta de Penaguião) e Parada de Cunhos (Vila Real).
> 
> Segundo informação da GNR de Vila Real, a interrupção está prevista para o período entre as 19h de hoje e as 10h de amanhã.



Qual é o motivo?


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é o motivo?



possivelmente por possíveis novas derrocadas ou algo parecido devido ao que vai chover durante a noite.. mas se for isso bem podem estender até ao fim do dia


----------



## invent (9 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

Por estes lados começou a chover, a ver como amanhã corre o dia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Boas, contínuam os 14°C com vento por vezes mais forte, chuva fraca a moderada com 6,0mm


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 20:19)

dopedagain disse:


> Tenho a informação que nevou ou ainda neva nas minas dos carris / Pico da Nevosa... Não deve estar façil lá em cima..



Inacreditável que tenham ido lá acima, deve ser para provar alguma coisa. Espero que lhes seja apresentada a conta dos serviços prestados pelas equipas de salvamento.


Actualização do mês quanto a pluviosidade:







Mais de *318 mm* em menos de 9 dias nas Penhas Douradas. Se este ritmo de precipitação se mantivesse, teríamos novamente os valores históricos de 1000 mm mensais que ocorreram nos anos vinte e trinta do século passado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

Chuva torrencial, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 20:22)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 20:25)

Boas...a ultima hora muito ventosa ,a chuva foi só uma pequena passagem ,com 10.8ºC...a descer,de 2.0mm.


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

Chove torrencial a estrada deixou de se ver, já há algum tempo que não via uma carga de água como esta.


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é o motivo?



Sim, como um colega já disse, são as possíveis derrocadas e a grande quantidade de água que cai, aquilo é impressionante.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

continua tudo como no ultimo post. não chove e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

Estes 3 dias em Celorico da Beira como mostra a estação já choveu tanto como quase em 4 meses do ano passado e amanhã isto promete...
Hoje já acumulou até agora 31,2mm 
Este ano já vai em: 144,9 mm
com +10,5ºC  e chove torrencialmente agora 
bom acompanhamento a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2016 às 21:32)

Boas...vento continua moderado e fresco,com 11.1ºC e muito nublado.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2016 às 21:43)

Parece que se aproxima mais uma forte rega!
*10ºC*


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

por aqui finalmente recomeçou a chover moderado após umas horas de pausa. Vamos ver se agora só pára daqui a mais de 24h


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

Dedta vez derrete o adubo de 2014 e 2015!


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

Volta a chover torrencial.
Pelo radar parece que as próximas horas podem vir a ser interessantes.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 22:56)

estava à espera de uma noite mais animada. registo apenas vento e não chove!
vamos ver as próximas horas


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 23:13)

vento forte... chuva ausente.


----------



## keipha (9 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Por aqui chove bem com vento moderado a forte. Mais uma verdadeira noite de inverno


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

recomeça a chover, sem grande intensidade


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2016 às 23:35)

Temperatura 9.5ºC e 90%Hr
acumulada 8.7mm

Dados de hoje  5.7ºC / 10.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva torrencial, vento moderado a forte.


O vento intensificou-se bastante após estes aguaceiros que filmei, contudo nas últimas horas tem estado moderado apenas, já a chuva tem sido moderada a forte.


----------



## Dematos (10 Jan 2016 às 00:45)

Vento moderado; nublado; 13,2°C.

Idiotas mesmo, essa gente do Gerês e ir para a Serra da Estrela com estas previsões!!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 00:48)

bem que noite tão fraca até agora.. caiu apenas um aguaceiro de curta duração, a partir daí apenas vento moderado..
nada de chuva


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 01:26)

vento cada vez mais forte! até assobiam as rajadas
chuva nem vê-la...


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas igualmente fortes de vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 01:58)

Chuva muito forte com rajadas!


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco  aqui só tenho vento
ainda passou mais um aguaceiro fraco de 1min e parou de novo... 
vou indo que a noite não está a render.. espero quando acordar ter um cenário diferente !


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 02:40)

huguh disse:


> uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco  aqui só tenho vento
> ainda passou mais um aguaceiro fraco de 1min e parou de novo...
> vou indo que a noite não está a render.. espero quando acordar ter um cenário diferente !



Realmente Peso da Régua ficou numa linha de comboio temporariamente desativada. Aqui o comboio vai longo e deve prometer chuva por uns bons tempos se bem que vai começar a passar um pouco mais a norte de acordo com o radar, só faltava a trovoada se aproximar um pouco.

E pensar que* há 6 anos atrás estava a nevar*

Mais chuva forte e rajadas, a precipitação acumulada na estação de Molelos vai em *10.67mm.*


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 02:57)

Volta a chuva torrencial e o vento forte a Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 03:03)

Trovoada aqui perto!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 03:10)

Vento muito intenso!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 03:21)

Aqui está um frame queimado de 1 dos 3 raios visiveis ao longe:


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 03:24)

Rajadas violentas agora mesmo, a chuva continua forte.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 03:24)

Bem. Isto está um vendaval. Acabei de registar a rajada mais intensa desde que tenho a estação. 45km/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 03:27)

keipha disse:


> Bem. Isto está um vendaval. Acabei de registar a rajada mais intensa desde que tenho a estação. 45km/h.



É pena e como sempre a festa só começar quando as células se afastam aqui da zona. Mas que escudo de trovoadas o Caramulo me saiu...


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 03:29)

Ficou novamente pela serra a trovoada. Deixou vir foi chuva intensa e muito vento :-)


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 03:44)

Bom parece que a chuva vai dar algumas tréguas, tudo o que está no oceano vai para norte. O vento vai soprando forte.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 03:50)

49 km/h de rajada!!!!! :-)


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 03:56)

O vento aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade. As rajadas fortes estão cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

Bom dia, vento moderado a forte com aguaceiros sigo com 13,7°C e  5,5mm de


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia. Vento moderado a forte, e chuva forte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Por agora 14,9°C vento de W a 13km/h e 5,7mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Noite e manhã bem arejada ,alguma chuva durante a noite...muito pouca ,só 4.0mm,com 12.7ºC e alguns chuviscos.

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 12.3ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2016 às 11:01)

Manhã de chuva e vento no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 9.3°C.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

que grande chuvada agora. abriram as torneiras lá em cima. em cerca de 15m passei de 3.5mm/h para 6.5mm/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Boas,nublado e ventoso ,chuva anda fugida,temperatura a subir,com 13.7ºC...e há bocado com mais uma passagem de aguaceiros,subiu para os 5.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Cheias nas termas de são pedro do sul. A água nunca tinha chegado até aquele limite, muitos prejuizos.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

boas

por aqui choveu de madrugada e de manhã como se esperava, acordei com a chuva a bater bem na janela
agora durante a manhã acalmou na ultima hora. já praticamente não chove, são chuviscos fracos

o Douro está bem grande, está no nível maior do ano, já tapou um cais que eu falava ha uns dias aqui, na zona das pontes, e não deve faltar muito para galgar o cais da Régua, se é que já não galgou


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Hoje infelizmente não me vai dar jeito sair de casa para ir tirar umas fotos mas se amanhã continuar assim ou subir mais podem contar com uma foto reportagem completa 

Fotos de um amigo


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 13:22)

Mais um pequeno vídeo, no final vê-se o tal cais que falava na zona das pontes, só com um bocadinho a ver-se na altura do vídeo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

*Resgate na Pendeda-Gerês só terminou de madrugada*

A operação de resgate de seis pessoas que ficaram isoladas na Serra da Gerês, só terminou de madrugada. Foi uma missão complicada para os mais de 80 homens da GNR e dos bombeiros que tiveram de se deslocar a pé e que acabaram por ter de transportar um homem numa maca ao longo de 18 km. Um dos 6 resgatados teve de ser hospitalizado com hipotermia. De resto todos os elementos do grupo estão bem.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

Pela Régua chove bem agora! 

"Rio Tâmega inundou praça mais baixa de Amarante e provocou prejuízos"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

Muitas fotos do seguidores do Meteo Tras os Montes no Facebook!

Tâmega em Chaves, já inunda a pista pedonal:


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

dilúvio! chove torrencialmente agora na Régua com muito vento a acompanhar também.



huguh disse:


> Mais um pequeno vídeo, no final vê-se o tal cais que falava na zona das pontes, só com um bocadinho a ver-se na altura do vídeo, agora já está tapado



corrijo esta informação, o rio mantém-se como está neste vídeo e ainda não tapou este cais, fui induzido em erro por um amigo
mas se bem que não vai faltar muito


----------



## gomas (10 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

boa tarde
que tempestade
e parece continuar


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

Depois de uma noite com bastante chuva, continua! Acumulado nas últimas 24h: *56mm *

Chuva forte e vento moderado a forte.

*10,6ºC



*


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

*Inundações, derrocadas e árvores caídas devido ao mau tempo em Vila Pouca de Aguiar*

O forte vento e elevada precipitação que se fez sentir no concelho durante a madrugada e manhã deste domingo provocaram inundações em toda a EN2 e no Vale de Aguiar, entre as freguesias de Telões e Soutelo de Aguiar.
As aldeias de Tourencinho, Gralheira, Zimão e Telões ficaram parcialmente alagadas junto ao Rio Corgo. No cruzamento para a localidade de Vila Chã, um muro caiu, atirando a terra que segurava para a EN 2. O presidente da Junta de Telões, Arlindo Ribeiro, estava no local a auxiliar os trabalhos de limpeza da via.
Mais em frente, já próximo de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, em frente à antiga Tabopan e entre os cruzamentos para as localidades de Soutelo de Aguiar e Fontes, a EN 2 está coberta por um largo lençol de água, pelo que se pede precaução ao circular naquela zona.
Ainda no lugar de Nozedo, também na EN 2, uma árvore de grande porte desabou sobre um poste elétrico e caiu em pela estrada, levando ao corte da circulação naquela via durante algum tempo


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 14:31)




----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Estão 15,1°C de momento não chove e 7,7mm, vento de W


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Descarrilamento de comboio em Contenças - Mangualde. Ainda não sei se foi provocado pelo mau tempo. Três feridos para já.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2016 às 14:53)

keipha disse:


> Descarrilamento de comboio em Contenças - Mangualde. Ainda não sei se foi provocado pelo mau tempo. Três feridos para já.



Segundo a Agência Lusa, o descarrilamento poderá ter sido provocado pela queda de uma barreira na linha. Mau tempo poderá ter sido a causa para a queda desse objecto (digo eu).

*AGÊNCIA LUSA*

"Comboio regional de passageiros descarrilou na zona de Contenças, Mangualde
Um comboio regional de passageiros descarrilou hoje na zona de Contenças, Mangualde, possivelmente em resultado da queda de um obstáculo na linha férrea, adiantou à agência Lusa fonte do gabinete que investiga os acidentes ferroviários."
Atualizado às 14.42


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

continua  a chover intensamente e sem parar !


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Entretanto um comboio descarrilou na linha da beira alta, junto a Viseu


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Infelizmente por aqui deixei de receber alguns dados da estação já estive a ver nem a temperatura dá nada nem o pluviometro acusa nada, será quer foi o sensor que foi á vida? quem puder dar uma dica agradeço no entanto marca a humidade do ar :-(


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

não pára de chover, chove moderado


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

radar morreu


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

por aqui chove chove sem parar, incrível!

ainda em relação ao descarrilamento
"Descarrilamento de comboio em Mangualde provocou ferimentos em três pessoas."


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

Acumulados até às 15:00






*368 mm* em menos de 10 dias nas Penhas Douradas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

Mostrou á pouco na festa da TVI, em Boticas o rio que por lá passa leva uma boa corrente de água.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Boas

Continua a chuva por aqui. Desde as 11h de ontem que não parou de chover, mais de 80mm desde essa altura.

Até as pequenas linhas de água correm hoje com bastante violência.





A temperatura vai subindo, 9ºC agora.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Rio Douro a subir bem por aqui, agora sim já galgou o cais da Régua e já tapou o cais que falava de manhã
não são as melhores fotos mas para compararem tenho estas fotos do cais da outra margem em Lamego, que vejo de casa. podem ver pela altura do rio, à parte de cima

Foto às 14:30






Foto às 16h


----------



## invent (10 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

Tem chovido bem, os nascentes já estão todos arrebentados por estes lados.
O rio Coja está com as maiores cheias que vi até hoje, ficam duas fotos.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

Carvalhais, Tarouca com 91mm hoje.
230,6mm este mês.

Estavamos a falar de uma localidade que fica na sombra de Montemuro. Faço ideia a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído nas aldeias da Serra.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Por aqui o vento sopra com alguma intensidade


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

continua a chover sem parar e o Douro não pára de subir. vai ser uma noite a subir sem parar de certeza
espero amanhã ter umas boas fotos para tirar


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

rio já está mais alto que nestas fotos, já galgou o cais










Barragem da Régua (Bagaúste) de manhã, agora já estará talvez com 2 comportas abertas


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Mangualde - Termas de Alcafache


----------



## Weatherman (10 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

Continua a chover por Vouzela ficam aqui as fotos do rio Zela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Boas ...hoje está a ser mais rentável a ,vai nos 9.0mm,com 12.5ºC e aguaceiros puxados a vento.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2016 às 17:37)

Rio Sátão no concelho de Viseu na localidade de Povoação:





Mais abaixo em Corvos à Nogueira faltam cerca de 20 cm para submergir a estrada de acesso a Povolide.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui está um frame queimado de 1 dos 3 raios visiveis ao longe:



 não só pelo raio apanhado a imagem ficou bem bonita!



Pedro1993 disse:


> A operação de resgate de seis pessoas que ficaram isoladas na Serra da Gerês, só terminou de madrugada. Foi uma missão complicada para os mais de 80 homens da GNR e dos bombeiros que tiveram de se deslocar a pé e que acabaram por ter de transportar um homem numa maca ao longo de 18 km. Um dos 6 resgatados teve de ser hospitalizado com hipotermia. De resto todos os elementos do grupo estão bem.



  incrível como a incúria e a estupidez de três irresponsáveis podem dar tanto trabalho. O trabalho das equipas de salvamento merece todo o aplauso! 

Qunato é que isto custou, 80 operacionais? Podiam ter aproveitado a reportagem para darem um aviso a futuros "aventureiros" semelhantes!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

huguh disse:


> ainda em relação ao descarrilamento
> "Descarrilamento de comboio em Mangualde provocou ferimentos em três pessoas."



Que grande sorte, mesmo assim, o comboio não devia ir a grande velocidade.



invent disse:


> Tem chovido bem, os nascentes já estão todos arrebentados por estes lados.
> O rio Coja está com as maiores cheias que vi até hoje, ficam duas fotos.



Perto de 400 mm na Serra da Estrela em 10 dias tinha que dar algo como isto. 



bejacorreia disse:


> Mangualde - Termas de Alcafache





Weatherman disse:


> Continua a chover por Vouzela ficam aqui as fotos do rio Zela





jPdF disse:


> Rio Sátão no concelho de Viseu na localidade de Povoação:



 conheço todos estes locais, de lá ter passado em verões, incrível!


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 17:55)

como tinha dito, o rio já estava maior que nas ultimas fotos, eis como estava







Eis como está agora:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 18:06)

Boas...vento forte e aguaceiros,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 18:08)

*Comboio regional de passageiros descarrila em Mangualde
Lusa10 Jan, 2016, 14:48 / atualizado em 10 Jan, 2016, 17:25 | País




*

Um comboio regional de passageiros descarrilou este domingo em Contenças, Mangualde, possivelmente em resultado da queda de um obstáculo na linha, adiantou à agência Lusa fonte do gabinete que investiga os acidentes ferroviários.

Continuação da noticia em http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/comboio-regional-de-passageiros-descarrila-em-mangualde_n887085

Segundo a fotografia foi o aluimento de terras, no lado direito da imagem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

O vento continua forte, já houve 4 cortes de energia seguidos, o último foi o mais longo.
Chuva moderada, a precipitação acumulada na estação de Molelos(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) vai em *66.8mm*


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 18:23)

não pára a chuva e o vento moderado
vamos aproveitando as ultimas horas até se fechar a torneira!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

O radar de Arouca voltou


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

O que se pode dizer deste domingo? Muita chuva e muito vento.
Com o passar da tarde o vento tornou-se muito mais intenso.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

já estão 3 comportas abertas aqui na Barragem da Régua


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

já não dá para estar no local da 1ª foto.. à beira das pontes evoluiu assim:

antes




Agora


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

huguh disse:


> já não dá para estar no local da 1ª foto.. à beira das pontes evoluiu assim:
> 
> antes
> 
> ...


É na Régua??? Impressionante!!


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> É na Régua??? Impressionante!!



Sim é, não na zona do cais principal mas à beira da zona das pontes da Régua, para quem conhece.
Digamos que isto é uma cheia "normal" por cá. Cheias a sério tinha que subir mais uns 10 metros para chegar à avenida principal e todo o cais ficar debaixo de água

*Foto de 2010
*


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

[QUpiscinas já foram! ="huguh, post: 534772, member: 7111"]como tinha dito, o rio já estava maior que nas ultimas fotos, eis como estava






Eis como está agora:























[/QUOTE]
As pis


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> As piscinas já foram!



nada disso, ainda tem de subir mais uns bons metros para chegar às piscinas 
entretanto por aqui, a chuva quase que parou, mantém-se o vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

Boas...pelo radar parece vir molho ...já chove bem,puxado a vento ,com 11.0mm.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

Desde as 00:00 já vou com um acumulado de 71.37mm de chuva. Impressionante a quantidade de água que tem caído. Está quase a ultrapassar o acumulado de 15  de setembro de 75.7mm. O vento tem sido uma constante de W\SW moderado a forte, com uma rajada máxima de 49.2Km\h ás 3:43.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui já vai em 13,2mm de e 1005hPa


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Ultrapassei agora o recorde de setembro. 76mm desde as 00:00


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

Por Viseu a chuva moderada a forte não para e o vento tem aumentado de intensidade ao longo da tarde/noite e pelo radar o pior ainda está para vir.






A estação do aeródromo já vai em 85.34mm impressionante.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu a chuva moderada a forte não para e o vento tem aumentado de intensidade ao longo da tarde/noite e pelo radar o pior ainda está para vir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Além desse acumulado o vento no aeródromo tem sido brutal. Mas acredito que seja ainda mais a precipitação no local, pois a localização desse higrómetro é surreal. Ontem passei por lá e vi que ele está nas grades de uma varanda ao lado da torre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Excelentes nascentes, na sua máxima força.


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

Já não passo lá há algum tempo. É um bocado mau terem o higrómetro dessa forma. Mas como também é lá que está a EMA do IPMA por isso amanhã já se saberá o valor mais correcto.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

Seria bom para comparar uma e outra :-)


----------



## gomas (10 Jan 2016 às 20:39)

bem isto parece um oceano


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:39)

keipha disse:


> Desde as 00:00 já vou com um acumulado de 71.37mm de chuva. Impressionante a quantidade de água que tem caído. Está quase a ultrapassar o acumulado de 15  de setembro de 75.7mm. O vento tem sido uma constante de W\SW moderado a forte, com uma rajada máxima de 49.2Km\h ás 3:43.



A EMA de Nelas do IPMA está no topo do ranking dos acumulados do mês (10º lugar)

Ver nesta mensagem os acumulados até às 19h:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-janeiro-2016.8547/page-66#post-534892


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

por aqui continua a chuva moderada com vento à mistura !


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Chuva torrencial, acabou de se dar a passagem daquela linha instável.O vento foi forte bem como a chuva, a máquina fotográfica apanhou um banho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2016 às 21:29)

Boas,o vento aumentar nos últimos minutos ,aguaceiros continuam...anda tudo nas horas lá fora ,com 12.5ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva torrencial, acabou de se dar a passagem daquela linha instável.O vento foi forte bem como a chuva, a máquina fotográfica apanhou um banho


A chuva foi brutal. Foram cerca de 10min bem regados


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:49)

Agora vai ser o embate com a Estrela!


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> Agora vai ser o embate com a Estrela!


O que terá descarregado em Nelas?


----------



## dahon (10 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Pensei que fosse pior pelo menos no diz respeito ao vento. Mas foi por bem. Nada de muito agreste a reportar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

Vento forte desta tarde( a partir dos 0m:48s o video teve um problema a ser carregado pelo que não há imagens):


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

Bragança:
10,9 mm na última hora (20:00 - 21:00)
e *100,9 mm em 24 horas* ! 

Viseu (aeródromo):

*129,0 mm em 24 horas*.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

continua a cair certinha sem parar! vento menos intenso agora
espero que a água escorra bem durante a noite para amanhã poder tirar umas belas fotos do Douro


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

keipha disse:


> O que terá descarregado em Nelas?



Até às 21:00 ainda não tinha passado; *84 mm em 24 horas*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Espectacular: a frente em luta com a Estrela.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

Esta frente já deixou cerca de *10mm* por aqui, continua  a chover.
A temperatura está a descer: *10,4ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

E mais estas: a Serra destroçou a frente, até se nota a zona de sombra para sueste.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Por aqui vento cada vez mais forte com alguma chuva pelo meio...

Uma verdadeira noite de inverno


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Dia de inverno à antiga por aqui. 

Muita chuva e vento, rajada máxima de 100km/h.

Neste momento tudo mais calmo com chuva ainda e vento moderado.


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Será que é hoje que vou ultrapassar os 100mm em 24h? Já só faltam 7mm...


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2016 às 23:06)

Boas
Perdi os dados de precipitação deste Inverno desliguei a consola da electricidade e esqueci-me k também lhe tinha tirado as pilhas 
E com tudo isto aproveitei a manhã para calibrar o pluviômetro.
Chove bem e vento mais calmo
Temperatura 11ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada desde k o pluviômetro começou a funcionar as 15 h, 17.0mm


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

a intensidade já não é muita mas ainda não parou de chover


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

*17.5mm* nas Penhas Douradas na ultima hora (IPMA)


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Acumulados de precipitação que poderão ser históricos em alguns locais.

Destaque para: (números redondos)

143mm - Tarouca
112mm - Carrazedo de Montenegro
108mm - Vouzela
102mm - Viseu
99mm - Aguiar da Beira
98mm - Moledos, Tondela
97mm - Flor da Ponte, Bragança
97mm -  Mangualde

E depois os estrondosos valores do litoral norte:
162mm - Paços de Ferreira
152mm - Vila Cova de Lixa


Entretanto na Serra da Estrela já está a entrar o ar frio.
A Torre segue com 1,5ºC e em queda. Daqui a pouco a chuva deverá passar a neve.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Hoje parece que a torneira não quer parar 
volta a aumentar o vento, continua a chover bem


----------



## keipha (11 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

E pronto. Fiquei á porta. 98mm desde as 00:00.Foi um dia de inverno total com muita chuve e muito vento. Venham mais domingos destes nos próximos meses...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 00:03)

Boas ,chove bem ,pelo radar vêm mais a caminho ,com 12.9ºC e o vento forte.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 13.7ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## keipha (11 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

AnDré disse:


> Acumulados de precipitação que poderão ser históricos em alguns locais.
> 
> Destaque para: (números redondos)
> 
> ...



Em Molelos foi histórico. foi o dia com mais precipitação desde que faço registos. Tarouca foi o verdadeiro "penico"


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

pelo radar vejo que há vários locais aqui à volta sem chuva, mas aqui não pára! há sempre umas nuvens que têm qualquer coisa para deixar


----------



## dahon (11 Jan 2016 às 00:20)

Volta a chover forte. Espero que seja a "estocada" final, agora dava jeito uns dias sem chuva para os terrenos absorverem esta precipitação e para expor a pele a uns raios de sol.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

Por aqui volta a chuva forte e vento a acompanhar.
*9,1ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

jotackosta disse:


> Por aqui volta a chuva forte e vento a acompanhar.
> *9,1ºC*



Por aqui a mesma coisa, chuva tão forte quanto a que passou na frente. O vento parece ter rodado um pouco para Oeste.
A estação de Molelos leva um acumulado mensal de *290.3mm*


----------



## keipha (11 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

jotackosta disse:


> Por aqui volta a chuva forte e vento a acompanhar.
> *9,1ºC*



Por aqui está igual. chove intensamente


----------



## keipha (11 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

o radar mostra um eco vermelho a chegar a Tondela. Deve ter sido a chuva mais intensa de á pouco, pois a ultima imagem disponível era das 00:20


----------



## baojoao (11 Jan 2016 às 00:38)

Hoje foi dia de trabalho e não deu para ir tirar fotos, mas uma vez que o nevoeiro adiou o jogo do Benfica fui de carro ver como estava o Rio Dão e o Mondego.
Rio Dão:
Fontanheiras(Pinoca), no concelho de Nelas: Qunta dos Moinhos Velhos totalmente coberta de água, nem se vê o portão. Incrivle, quando comparado com as fotos que tirei ontem na caminhada. A Água está muito perto da estrada que liga a aldeia à nacional, entre Nelas e Viseu.
Termas de Alcafache(Concelho de Mangualde e Viseu): Impressionante a corrente. A Água vai mesmo contra o edifício das Termas. Nunca tinha visto aquilo assim. O parque tem uns baloiços e digamos que só se vê a trave superior. Os candeeiros estão quase tapados.
Termas de San Gemil(concelho de Tondela): A ponte pedonal está coberta pela água. Suspeito que a estrada que vai para o Corujeiro/vinhal posa estar cortada e suspeito que a ponte entre o Corujeiro e Penedo deva estar coberta pela água.

Ainda fui ao Rio Mondego(Termas das Caldas da Felgueira), mas sem luz não deu para perceber em que estado estava a cheia.

A chuva continua forte e o vento que parecia ter acalmado volta a soprar com alguma intensidade


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 01:22)

continua a chover por aqui embora agora sejam apenas chuviscos fracos


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2016 às 01:41)

Por agora acalmou um pouco, chove fraco e o vento ainda é moderado com algumas rajadas fortes. Veremos o que nos trazem os aguaceiros...


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2016 às 01:48)

Aqui está a passagem da frente fria. Foram de facto cerca de 10min intensos de chuva e vento sendo que o rain rate máximo pela estação de Molelos foi de *9,9mm/h. *Dividi a chuvada em 4 partes, porque tive de ir secando a máquina aos poucos, caso contrário não se via nada no filme.
Imagem de radar das 21h:15min:






Inicio das filmagens às 21h:15min:


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 01:49)

AnDré disse:


> Acumulados de precipitação que poderão ser históricos em alguns locais.



 boa recolha. Vou ver se consigo reunir o maior número possível de estações que pareçam fiáveis e traçar um mapa geral destes 10 dias históricos.

Algumas séries que tinham falhado hoje viram valores em falta reaparecerem nas últimas actualizações, mas mantém-se incompletas.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 02:02)

Mais umas fotos do Douro cá na Régua!
Antes de galgar o cais










Na zona das pontes


















Já mais alto à noite


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 02:37)

bem, o que chove agora! depois de um período de pausa volta a chover em força
e pelo radar parece que ainda vem mais a caminho


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2016 às 07:52)

Boas, por aqui ontem não pasou dos 27,7mm  hoje estão 10,4ºC e 7,7mm de precipitação


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

Boas!

Douro com caudal enorme na Regua! subiu uns 2metros ou mais em relacão às ultimas fotos durante a noite. Aquele antigo café que esta no cais ja está tapado! Nao tenho internet em casa, possivelmente do mau temp


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

Algumas imagens da Serra da Estrela ontem (Penhas da Saúde):



Hoje


----------



## bmelo (11 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

bartotaveira disse:


> Dia de inverno à antiga por aqui.
> 
> Muita chuva e vento, rajada máxima de 100km/h.
> 
> Neste momento tudo mais calmo com chuva ainda e vento moderado.




Amigo, que estação é essa ?  muito fixe !


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

ja tenho bastantes fotos do Douro ! baixou uns 10cm ate agora, nao muito. . Quando tiver net no pc de novo irei meter as fotos!


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 11:58)

Impressionantes as imagens de hoje da cheia nos cais da Ribeira do Porto e de Gaia, já não via aquela zona que tão bem conheço assim há alguns anos, gostaria de saber os efeitos da cheia do rio Douro no Pinhão, estive lá o ano passado em visita e tal como o peso da régua são locais magníficos.


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

bmelo disse:


> Amigo, que estação é essa ?  muito fixe !


É uma Davis Vantage Vue. 

Infelizmente o higrómetro avariou... :-(


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2016 às 12:20)

A primeira foto é de ontem e encontrei-a no instagram. A segunda foto foi tirada por mim, no Verão. Vejam por vocês próprios...é incrível! Não sei especificar o local mas é perto da Régua:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

Bom dia .

Depois de 3 dias bem assoprados e alguma chuva...hoje sol e nuvens,com 12.5ºC e algum vento fresco,hoje de parou nos 7.0mm.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

a 1a foto é aqui antes da régua, depois da barragem da Régua, ve-se a barragem ao fundo. a segunda nao reconheço, nao ddeve ser aqui tao perto. 


Tiagolco disse:


> A primeira foto é de ontem e encontrei-a no instagram. A segunda foto foi tirada por mim, no Verão. Vejam por vocês próprios...é incrível! Não sei especificar o local mas é perto da Régua:


----------



## baojoao (11 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

Rio Dão, nas Fontanheiras. Foto de sábado de manhã, tirada na minha caminhada e a de Domingo retirei do Face de uma amiga


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

huguh disse:


> a 1a foto é aqui antes da régua, depois da barragem da Régua, ve-se a barragem ao fundo. a segunda nao reconheço, nao ddeve ser aqui tao perto.


São quase os mesmos locais! Se olhares bem as colinas têm o mesmo formato. Deve ser um bocado mais longe da Régua.


----------



## baojoao (11 Jan 2016 às 13:39)

Termas de Sangemil(Rio Dão, concelho de Tondela)
<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/pt_PT/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-video" data-allowfullscreen="1" data-href="/castanheira1/videos/vb.100000660900683/1086777788020908/?type=3"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><blockquote cite=""><a href=""></a><p></p>Publicado por <a href="https://www.facebook.com/castanheira1">Ricardo Castanheira</a> em Domingo, 10 de Janeiro de 2016</blockquote></div></div>


----------



## André Ultra (11 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

a segunda foto é de uma localidade do concelho de Mesão- Frio, lugar da rede.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 15:02)




----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

Ligeira queda de granizo.


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Boas...aproveitando o bom tempo,a tarde foi de limpeza ,no quintal,com esta ventania,muita folha voou ,o que vale é que o vento juntou tudo num canto do quintal ,tarde de sol com alguns momentos nublado,vento moderado e fresco,temperatura a descer,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

não está facil ter net por aqui... nao sei se terá alguma coisa a ver com o caudal do rio mas a Nos ainda não conseguiu resolver.. Dia marcado por aguaceiros intensos, ja apanhei umas boas molhas!
Quando poder colocarei as fotos aqui! ja partilhei algumas no grupo Ocorrencias ativas do facebook


----------



## dahon (11 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

E de repente fez-se noite e o céu quase que desabou. Carga de água impressionante. 
Ps: Não liguem aos dados da precipitação da estação do aeródromo, porque aquilo parece que alguém está a "regar" o pluviómetro.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Bem como parece que isto não se vai resolver tão cedo vou colocar as fotos pelo telemóvel. Se não tiverem boa qualidade mais tarde volto a mete-las! Aqui ficam


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 18:04)

baojoao disse:


> Rio Dão, nas Fontanheiras. Foto de sábado de manhã, tirada na minha caminhada e a de Domingo retirei do Face de uma amiga



Espantoso, subiu assim à vista cerca de três metros de um dia para o outro.



huguh disse:


> em como parece que isto não se vai resolver tão cedo vou colocar as fotos pelo telemóvel. Se não tiverem boa qualidade mais tarde volto a mete-las! Aqui ficam



 incrível, nunca me hei-de habituar a este fenómeno, que quantidade de água fabulosa. Grande reportagem, mostra muito bem a amplitude do evento. Só de lembrar as fotos de ontem ou dos dias anteriores...


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> incrível, nunca me hei-de habituar a este fenómeno, que quantidade de água fabulosa. Grande reportagem, mostra muito bem a amplitude do evento. Só de lembrar as fotos de ontem ou dos dias anteriores...



Basta comparar esta de ontem com a de hoje!











PS: Já tenho net!  o rio nesta altura mantém-se mais ou menos como nesta última foto, baixou uns 10/20cm...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 18:16)

Boas...vai descendo,com 9.5ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

huguh disse:


> Bem como parece que isto não se vai resolver tão cedo vou colocar as fotos pelo telemóvel. Se não tiverem boa qualidade mais tarde volto a mete-las!



É normal haver muito lixo. Descargas das barragens são autênticas "diarreias". Mas... Não tinha noção que havia tanto plástico.  Péssimo isso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> É normal haver muito lixo. Descargas das barragens são autênticas "diarreias". Mas... Não tinha noção que havia tanto plástico.  Péssimo isso!



Pois, mas esse todo o lixo, se deve á falta de civismo dos portugueses. Parece que não gostam de ter prazer em verem os nosso rios limpos.
Muito desse lixo também é de salientar que é arrastado pela força da água, mas ele ainda nao é criado na água.
Ainda á pouco nas notícias da SIC, ouvi um senhor a reclamar que tinha o seu quintal, que já tinha estado submerso, cheio de cotonetes, que saíram do sistema de esgotos. Os estrangeiros são muito mais "asseados", mesmo não estando no seu país de origem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 19:35)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo fresco ,com 7.4ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

AnDré disse:


> É normal haver muito lixo. Descargas das barragens são autênticas "diarreias". Mas... Não tinha noção que havia tanto plástico.  Péssimo isso!



Verdade... é todos os anos assim quando o rio sobe, pior se estiver um ou outro ano sem atingir este caudal.
Há 2 anos o máximo que esteve também foi com a altura que está hoje, o que quer dizer que quando ele subir mais do que isto vai haver muito mais lixo, uma vez que o rio quando sobe encarrega-se também de "limpar" tudo


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Boa noite! O dia até agora e em especial a tarde, tem sido de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ainda andaram por aí umas belas estruturas convectivas a ilustrar os céus, tive pena de não ter oportunidade de tirar mais fotos, mas talvez até já seja um exagero a quantidade que aqui vou deixar:


































Esta foto já ficou com umas gotas de chuva, estive a fotografar mesmo até ter começado a chover:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2016 às 21:33)

Boas...o vento enfraqueceu,virou para SSW,com 6.6ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

huguh disse:


> Basta comparar esta de ontem com a de hoje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isto é café? Estava desativado ou os proprietários tiveram a inteligência de o esvaziar antes da subida das águas?
Grande reportagem!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

Será que neva em Montalegre?

1.8ºC com precipitação... dados IPMA.


----------



## nipnip (11 Jan 2016 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto é café? Estava desativado ou os proprietários tiveram a inteligência de o esvaziar antes da subida das águas?
> Grande reportagem!


Está desativado julgo que há uns 2 ou 3 anos...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

nipnip disse:


> Está desativado julgo que há uns 2 ou 3 anos...


Obrigado! A ver por outras fotos semelhantes noutros pontos do país em que tudo ficou debaixo de água, este surpreendeu-me! Se não estivesse desativado devia ter ficado também tudo alagado...


----------



## nipnip (11 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado! A ver por outras fotos semelhantes noutros pontos do país em que tudo ficou debaixo de água, este surpreendeu-me! Se não estivesse desativado devia ter ficado também tudo alagado...



as outras lojinhas que ficam próximas foram atempadamente esvaziadas


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 23:17)




----------



## panda (11 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Boas
Dia marcado por nuvens, sol e aguaceiros
Temperatura atual 5.7ºC e 83%Hr
Máxima de hoje 10.1ºC


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Isto é café? Estava desativado ou os proprietários tiveram a inteligência de o esvaziar antes da subida das águas?
> Grande reportagem!



Sim, era café mas está fechado há uns 2 anos... está em leito de cheia portanto sempre que há cheias fica sempre completamente debaixo de água, não é nada de extraordinário por cá 
e quando estava aberto, o dono deixava sempre o rio estar quase a entrar para começar a retirar as coisas  

Nestas cheias em 2011, o café já estava praticamente todo rodeado de água e ele ainda a servir clientes...






Depois as coisas eram retiradas já dentro de água ou de barco... Aqui em 2009


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Será que neva em Montalegre?
> 
> 1.8ºC com precipitação... dados IPMA.



Penhas Douradas deve estar a nevar bem 1,1mm acumulados e *0,6ºC* 






Em Montalegre também estará a nevar , 0,3mm e 1,4ºC às 23h


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

A 6 anos estava assim por aqui. Fotos de Rui Tiago


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

têm caído alguns aguaceiros esporádicos por aqui, não muito intensos. cai neste momento mais um

quanto ao Douro já baixou mais de 1 metro (medido a olho)
Comparação de manhã para agora:


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Saudades Panda :-) cada vez menos vemos disto...

A pouco na Serra...


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

mas que bela chuvada está a cair nos ultimos 10 min!


----------



## Dematos (12 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

Céu limpo; nevoeiro a formar-se; 7,6°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 02:41)

mais uma boa chuvada há 20min atrás!

http://oi66.tinypic.com/i6mg6f.jpg


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2016 às 07:21)

Boas, estão 5,9°C vento nulo e 1,2mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia .

Sol e algum fresco...nevoeiro nos sítios do costume ,com 5.7ºC e 97%HR.

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 13.4ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

Andava pela zona ...já cá chegou o nevoeiro,pela zona sul da cidade,com 6.3ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

boas

mais um dia de alguns aguaceiros por aqui, por vezes moderados
quanto ao Douro baixou um pouco comparado com ontem mas desde manhã já subiu, para terem uma ideia está um pouco pra cima de meio daquele café situado no cais..
De tarde irei tirar mais algumas fotos e irei também à foz do Rio Corgo, afluente que passa em Vila Real e desagua aqui perto, entre a barragem da Régua e a Régua propriamente dita


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 12:25)

Boas ...nevoeiro durou até ao meio da manhã ,já houve momentos de céu muito nublado,agora com sol,com 11.7ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

encontrei mais algumas fotos de ontem no facebook

Foz do Rio Varosa que desagua na outra margem com a Régua ao fundo. aqui já é mais o Douro a "engolir" o Varosa e inundar as vinhas





Muita corrente nas pontes





cais da Régua ao fundo e muito lixo transportado pelo rio





Piscinas do Caça e Pesca ainda com uma distância de segurança





Logo trarei mais fotos desta zona


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 13:05)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros do dia,só dei para molhar o alcatrão,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

Alguma neve acumulada nas Penhas da Saúde:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

Boas ...mais limpo,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## INFANTE (12 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Boa tarde. Alguém sabe onde se pode ver alguma futura descarga por exemplo da Aguieira?


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

Boas! por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado com sol. o Douro subiu um pouco durante a manhã mas agora está a baixar de forma gradual, apesar de ainda continuar com bom caudal. Já não deve subir mais porque os bombeiros já vão fazendo a limpeza, conforme o rio vai baixando

Ao inicio da tarde estava assim, agora já baixou um pouco mais











Zona das Pontes (para quem não conhece o rio costuma estar bem para trás das árvores)





Muito lixo acumulado para ser limpo










Como disse, quando vinha para casa já era feita a limpeza. Até porque quanto mais tempo se demorar a limpar a lama, mais custa a sair.
Antes/Depois



















infelizmente não pude ir à foz do Corgo dado que o acesso para lá se faz através da linha de comboio e estavam a fazer obras na mesma...
Terminar com uns extras da corrente do Douro e tentei filmar a barragem da Régua a descarregar a uns km's de distância (peço desculpa, a qualidade não é a melhor mas mesmo assim ainda dá para ver a água bem furiosa a sair das comportas)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

Boas...algumas nuvens passageiras ,vento fraco,com 8.3ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 7.4ºC e 90%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

Boas
Tarde de sol e nuvens
Temperatura atual 5.9ºC e 83%Hr
acumulada 2.0mm

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 11.4ºC


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2016 às 23:05)

Hoje a tarde na estância ski 






E neste momento ja se consegue produzir neve :-)


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2016 às 07:38)

Boas, céu muito nublado com 7,1°C e sem precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma manhã meio embrulhada e ,com sol e nuvens altas,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

Por Vila Real céu nublado e 9ºC de temperatura.


----------



## huguh (13 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

boas

por aqui céu muito nublado e sem chuva
o Douro já baixou bem em relação a ontem mas ainda continua um pouco em cima do cais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Boas ...sol e com 12.2ºC...há sombra está frio .


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

*Caminheiros multados por percorrer reserva *
GNR averigua se foi pedida a autorização obrigatória.

A GNR está a averiguar se os seis caminheiros que, no sábado, tiveram de ser socorridos quando faziam o trilho das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês, tinham a autorização obrigatória para percorrer aquela zona protegida. Os montanhistas arriscam-se a pagar uma coima que pode chegar aos 500 euros.
O local onde o grupo ficou em apuros é um dos que estão classificados no Plano de Ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês de "proteção total". O que significa que, para o atravessar, é necessário obter uma autorização prévia por parte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).

Fonte da GNR confirmou ao CM que estão a ser reunidas informações sobre as autorizações e que o caso deverá ser encaminhado para o ICNF. Mais do que um castigo, a GNR quer que esta atitude sirva de alerta para quem pensa em percorrer zonas mais arriscadas do parque.

No sábado, um grupo de seis caminheiros, de Braga e Amares, teve de ser resgatado pelos bombeiros e pela GNR, após momentos de aflição, quando percorria o trilho. As operações duraram 12 horas e só terminaram já de madrugada. Um dos elementos do grupo caiu num ribeiro e teve de ser transportado de maca durante vários quilómetros. Foi hospitalizado em Braga, por estar com sintomas de hipotermia. Teve alta no próprio dia.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/caminheiros_multados_por_percorrer_reserva.html

*Caminheiros multados por percorrer reserva no Gerês*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## dopedagain (13 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Caminheiros multados por percorrer reserva *
> GNR averigua se foi pedida a autorização obrigatória.
> 
> A GNR está a averiguar se os seis caminheiros que, no sábado, tiveram de ser socorridos quando faziam o trilho das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês, tinham a autorização obrigatória para percorrer aquela zona protegida. Os montanhistas arriscam-se a pagar uma coima que pode chegar aos 500 euros.
> ...



Vai sair cara a brincadeira!!! Acho muito bem que as pessoas saiam a explorar e vão para a montanha, sem duvida é das melhores coisas que a vida nos pode oferecer, a comunhão com a natureza! mas sempre com as devidas precauções... A Peneda Gerês é do mais belo que este Portugal tem para oferecer, mas é necessario ter o minimo de cabeça quando se fazem as coisas, espero sinceramente que esta situação não faça com que as pessoas fiquem com medo de treparem montanhas, subir a cumes e explorar bosques, Eu próprio já foi varias vezes para lá, sozinho só com a maquina fotográfica e um gps e a bicicleta, mas sempre com precaução! E isso das zonas de protecção total por culpa de uns pagam outros. Acho que a floresta deve estar aberta a todos. A licença para passar em zonas de protecção total como a mata do ramiscal a zona do vale do homem demora meses a ser feita e avaliada, e é preciso pagar se não estou em erro cerca de 150 euros. numa zona que deveria ser de todos! Se houvesse mais guardas e mais consciência por parte das pessoas nada disto aconteceria!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

dopedagain disse:


> Vai sair cara a brincadeira!!! Acho muito bem que as pessoas saiam a explorar e vão para a montanha, sem duvida é das melhores coisas que a vida nos pode oferecer, a comunhão com a natureza! mas sempre com as devidas precauções... A Peneda Gerês é do mais belo que este Portugal tem para oferecer, mas é necessario ter o minimo de cabeça quando se fazem as coisas, espero sinceramente que esta situação não faça com que as pessoas fiquem com medo de treparem montanhas, subir a cumes e explorar bosques, Eu próprio já foi varias vezes para lá, sozinho só com a maquina fotográfica e um gps e a bicicleta, mas sempre com precaução! E isso das zonas de protecção total por culpa de uns pagam outros. Acho que a floresta deve estar aberta a todos. A licença para passar em zonas de protecção total como a mata do ramiscal a zona do vale do homem demora meses a ser feita e avaliada, e é preciso pagar se não estou em erro cerca de 150 euros. numa zona que deveria ser de todos! Se houvesse mais guardas e mais consciência por parte das pessoas nada disto aconteceria!



Concordo em tudo com o que dizes.
Agora quanto á questão dos guardas, os nossos governantes fizeram questão de os meter na reforma, ou no desemprego para não lhes pagarem os seus ordenados.
É claro que depois como praticamente não existe fiscalização por parte deles, nas florestas e nos campos, cada pessoas depois faz o que bem lhe apetece, como acontece com a caça ilegal de pássaros para petiscos, ou como envenenamentos a animais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Boas....sol e com 12.8ºC,vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Boas...o dia a findar com céu limpo e sem vento ,com 12.3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 19:09)

Boas...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 9.6ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

Boas
Temperatura atual 7.4ºC e 82%Hr

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 11.7ºC


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

150€ por uma licensa ??? Mas estão loucos ? Daqui a pouco ninguém a explora nem anda la ! 

E esperar meses para a licensa ?? Enfim


----------



## dopedagain (13 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Stinger disse:


> 150€ por uma licensa ??? Mas estão loucos ? Daqui a pouco ninguém a explora nem anda la !
> 
> E esperar meses para a licensa ?? Enfim



Somente nas zonas de Protecção total que ainda assim deve ser uns 10% da área total do parque. Podes conferir aqui as zonas. http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/ap/resource/img/pnpg/mapas/map-pt-gde   essas zonas são declaradas zonas de protecção total devido a fauna e flora sensível e rara que lá se encontra até aqui eu percebo e compreendo e  aceito que deve ser preservada a mesma com o mínimo de perturbação possível, o que não compreendo é que uma pessoa pagando já não pode prejudicar essa mesma fauna e flora? pagar 150 euros já faz de uma pessoa um santo ou um jacques cousteau ? que apliquem penas de prisão exemplares aos incendiários, que proibam as "queimadas" dos agricultores que tantos incêndios causam indirectamente todos os anos, e que aumentem a fiscalização no parque era a melhor forma de prevenir qualquer incidente. Outra coisa que penso que esta mal é a caça, qualquer tipo de caça no parque ou em qualquer parque natural, nacional ou paisagem protegida em Portugal deveria ser banido para um equilíbrio do ecossistema. Depois queixam se que os lobos andam a comer gado,  cães, e garranos, e descem ás aldeias em busca de comida. Quando são as próprias pessoas que lhes tiram a mesma! bem mas não me alongo que isto daria pano para mangas e já nos desviaríamos um pouco do tópico!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com céu limpo e sem vento,com 8.3ºC e 82%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

dopedagain disse:


> Somente nas zonas de Protecção total que ainda assim deve ser uns 15% ou 20% da área total do parque. Podes conferir aqui as zonas. http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/ap/resource/img/pnpg/mapas/map-pt-gde   essas zonas são declaradas zonas de protecção total devido a fauna e flora sensível e rara que lá se encontra até aqui eu percebo e compreendo e  aceito que deve ser preservada a mesma com o mínimo de perturbação possível, o que não compreendo é que uma pessoa pagando já não pode prejudicar essa mesma fauna e flora? pagar 150 euros já faz de uma pessoa um santo ou um jacques cousteau ? que apliquem penas de prisão exemplares aos incendiários, que proibam as "queimadas" dos agricultores que tantos incêndios causam indirectamente todos os anos, e que aumentem a fiscalização no parque era a melhor forma de prevenir qualquer incidente. Outra coisa que penso que esta mal é a caça, qualquer tipo de caça no parque ou em qualquer parque natural, nacional ou paisagem protegida em Portugal deveria ser banido para um equilíbrio do ecossistema. Depois queixam se que os lobos andam a comer gado,  cães, e garranos, e descem ás aldeias em busca de comida. Quando são as próprias pessoas que lhes tiram a mesma! bem mas não me alongo que isto daria pano para mangas e já nos desviaríamos um pouco do tópico!





Boas noites, por aqui céu esta estrelado, sem vento e a temperatura ronda os 6ºC

Mas 150€ penso que é para caminhadas organizadas, se me faço entender. Eu ate pensava que não tinham ido com isso para a frente.... Eu ca não pago e caminho a meu belo prazer, mas também acho bem que esses grupos paguem o resgate dos bombeiros, acho incompreensível meterem-se pela serra a dentro com este tempo muito instável e pelo que se sabe sem preparação para tal...


----------



## Dematos (14 Jan 2016 às 02:04)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo; nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas; 6,5°C.
Foi-se o site do IPMA!!?!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2016 às 03:12)

Chuva fraca vento fraco, 8.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2016 às 07:48)

Boas, por aqui a chuva está de volta com 13,2°C e 0,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## keipha (14 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Chove moderada a forte. Vento a soprar moderado. Não contava com este cenário hoje. Já vou com um acumulado de 15mm desde sensivelmente as 05:00.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia .

Tudo tapado ,neblina e chuva fraca,com 8.5ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

Boas ...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 10.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

Boas...choveu bem durante 10 minutos e voltou há chuva fraca ,o nevoeiro continua ,com 10.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

boas

por aqui muita chuva durante a noite, acordei com a chuva a bater na janela
chovia intensamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

Boas...por aqui é quase de noite ,nevoeiro e alguns pingos,com 11.1ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Boas
Chuva de madrugada.Neste momento céu nublado com 11.7mm
Temperatura 8.8ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Boas...já não pinga,mas o nevoeiro continua presente ,com 11.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 16:52)

Tudo igual...nevoeiro muito fechado,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo em tudo com o que dizes.
> Agora quanto á questão dos guardas, os nossos governantes fizeram questão de os meter na reforma, ou no desemprego para não lhes pagarem os seus ordenados.
> É claro que depois como praticamente não existe fiscalização por parte deles, nas florestas e nos campos, cada pessoas depois faz o que bem lhe apetece, como acontece com a caça ilegal de pássaros para petiscos, ou como envenenamentos a animais.



Esse é o fulcro do problema, não haver guardas, guias, vigilantes, etc em número suficiente no nosso único Parque Nacional. Mais depressa eu aceitaria o pagamento de licenças se isso revertesse para a criação desses postos de trabalho fundamentais para a preservação do Parque e para o serviço inestimável que nos prestariam a nós, visitantes. Mais um capítulo da pulhice política nacional. Troquem-se vinte motoristas privativos do governo por dez profissionais ao serviço do Parque Nacional, alguém duvida da justeza de tal decisão?


----------



## huguh (14 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

tarde sem nada de especial a destacar..falta ação 
quanto ao Douro ainda continua alguns metros acima do seu caudal normal, embora já não esteja a inundar o cais da Régua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Boas...por cá andou todo o dia,e por cá continua ...nevoeiro,sem vento,com 10.7ºC e 100%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 11.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Boas...de momento o nevoeiro levantou ,céu continua nublado,com 10.3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2016 às 00:58)

Boa noite. O dia de ontem iniciou-se muito chuvoso, com períodos de chuva forte e vento moderado, panorama que mudou completamente durante a tarde. A estação de Molelos acumulou assim mais *23.6mm. *De momento reina o nevoeiro com 8.5ºC e temperatura bloqueada no que toca a descidas.

Deixo ainda o poente da passada quarta-feira que trouxe sundogs:


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2016 às 07:17)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado com 9,0°C sem


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

Sigo com 6ºC, de madrugada foi aos 5.1ºC, céu limpo, excepto a Sul, ao longe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Bom dia .

Sol e um vento fresco  de NNE,com 10.9ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Sol e um vento fresco  de NNE,com 10.9ºC e 55%HR.


Tal como aqui, mas com 8.8ºC






1ºC em Montalegre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

Sol ...vento já abrandou um bocadinho ,com 12.0ºC...hoje não se pode estar há sombra .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Boas...sol e o vento aumentar novamente ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (15 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

dia de primavera por aqui embora fresquinho
céu praticamente limpo e sol


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

*10.4ºC*
Sol radioso e vento fraco


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Um dia mais solarengo e sem chuva, mas o frio é que anda um pouco ausente.

Pelo menos hoje a paisagem até nem destoa da época do ano.









Sol e 9,4ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 16:00)

Boas ...hoje para se andar na rua,só ao sol ,e muitas correntes de ar nas ruas ,com 12.2ºC e vento .


----------



## huguh (15 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

hoje de tarde fui fazer mais uma reportagem, já não chove há uns dias mas o rio ainda mantém um bom caudal quase a galgar o cais e ainda algumas partes da zona ribeirinha inundadas. Ainda há muita área por limpar e muita lama que não será retirada enquanto o rio não voltar ao seu leito...



























Fui depois à parte da zona das pontes junto ao rio, um local de lazer conhecido como cais da Junqueira que ainda não tinha colocado fotos antes porque estava completamente debaixo de água há uns dias atrás... e ainda mantém grande parte inundada incluindo um parque infantil...
Tive que me meter no meio de um lamaçal como podem ver mas quem anda nisto por gosto não cansa


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 17:45)

Temperatura em rápido arrefecimento
7.2ºC

Máxima: *10.7ºC*


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Boas 
Dia com sol, poucas nuvens e ventoso com rajadas de 36Km/h
A temperatura máxima 10ºC
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 55%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Boas...algum vento de N e ,com 9.0ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Boas...vento fresco,com 7.2ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

*3.3ºC*
extremos de 15/01: 10.7ºC / 3.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2016 às 02:26)

Boa noite. Por aqui sigo com vento fraco e 5.3ºC, o vento tem sido uma constante pelo que a temperatura não desce há horas. Entretanto hoje estou chocado com uma cantoria que um Pisco-de-peito-ruivo está a fazer desde a 1h:40m. Hoje não há luar, não consigo explicar tal coisa. Mas em dias anteriores eles continuam muito ativos, inciam as suas cantilenas por volta das 3h / 3h:30m, mas hoje está a ser extraordinário.

Deixo aqui a mero título de curiosidade o artista que costuma iniciar os seus piares mais cedo:


Spoiler: Pisco-de-peito-ruivo (Erithacus rubecula)


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2016 às 07:16)

Boas, por aqui geada com -1,7°C  e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e ambiente na rua ,com 8.3ºC e o vento ainda fraco.

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia.

Mínima de -1,9ºC e uma geada moderada esta manhã. Por agora sol e 2,6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

A reportar de Mogadouro ,temperatura actual segundo o carro:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Há zonas na sombra com geada


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

4.2°C no Sarzedo e ainda com geada nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Boas...já rola o vento  e ,com 9.5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 13:25)

Boas ...vento já acalmou ,tarde soalheira e a temperatura baixa,com 10.3ºC e a pressão em alta.


----------



## huguh (16 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

mais umas fotos já de hoje do cais da Junqueira à beira das pontes, hoje já completamente destapado. O Douro baixou bem
muitos estragos como sempre nesta zona, com a forte corrente a arrastar pedras etc


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Frio por Mogadouro, um vento cortante,medição que fiz agora:


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Que gelo por Mogadouro, a temperatura cai rapidamente  a seguir ao pôr do sol

Medição que fiz agora:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura em queda ,com 8.4ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2016 às 17:55)

Passou agora na SiC notícias, onde até entrevistaram turistas de Cacilhas e de Esmoriz entre outros turistas, uma pena mas é a realidade a falta de neve na Serra da Estrela,

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-01-16-Frio-e-neve-atraem-turistas-a-Serra-da-Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Boas ...ligeira brisa de N,com 6.6ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

Boas,o vento de NNE,a não deixar ir a temperatura para baixo ,com 6.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

Boas
Hoje o céu esteve limpo
Temperatura atual 2.9ºC e 68%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Boas, por agora céu limpo com 0,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2016 às 23:02)

Mais ,com 5.8ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2016 às 23:03)

Boas, temperatura negativa com -0,3°C


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Temperatura nos 1.7ºC e 73%Hr

Dados de hoje  0ºC / 10.2ºC


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2016 às 01:14)

Céu poco nublado ou limpo; algum nevoeiro nos vales; vento fraco e uns bem frescos 3,3°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2016 às 08:01)

Boas, estão 1,2°C sem geada e céu nublado


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2016 às 09:27)

Céu muito nublado, sem  com 2,6°C e 86%HR


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2016 às 09:41)

Mínima: 1.4ºC
4.6ºC agora

Ontem fui a Esmoriz  e na vinda para Viseu(0h20m) vim pela N227, onde apanhei 0ºC por várias vezes, negativos apenas da saída de São Pedro do Sul a Paraíso (2km a -0.5/-1ºC), na chegada a Viseu, passei de 0ºC em Moselos para os 3.5ºC no alto de Abraveses(isto para quem conhece Viseu).

Fotos que tirei no concelho de Oliveira de Frades, ao longo da N16:












Albufeira da barragem de ribeiradio










Havia dezenas destas cascatas e ribeiros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia .

Hoje está mesmo frio ,nublado e vento fraco,com 5.4ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.2°C.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 2ºC. Geada e uma mínima de -1,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

Bom dia a todos
céu encoberto por Lamego
mínima de 0 ºC
Atual de 4ºC
Pressão a 1026 hpa
75% de hr


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2016 às 13:05)

Boas
Céu nublado 
Temperatura 5.4ºC e 73%Hr
acumulada 0.2mm


----------



## huguh (17 Jan 2016 às 13:09)

céu muito nublado por aqui, ainda não choveu mas deve chegar durante a tarde


----------



## huguh (17 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

corrijo: já chuvisca por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Boas...nublado e ,com 8.7ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## huguh (17 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

já choveu um pouco mais moderado há uns 20min atrás.
continua a chuviscar


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

6.8ºC
Chuva fraca


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2016 às 16:07)

Chuva fraca e 7.7ºC em descida. A mínima foi somente aos* 2.3ºC* e a máxima foi de* 8.3ºC*. Está a ser um dia bem frio, pena que não haja mais frio em altura porque aí deveríamos ver neve a cotas mais baixas . Neste Inverno ainda não tive temperaturas negativas, e o frio teima em não vir de todas as formas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Boas...nublado e alguns pingos ,com 7.7ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Por aqui tem chovido algo com a temperatura em torno de 4ºC.

Agora vai chuviscando com 3,5ºC.

Ao início da tarde.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Esta tarde, a 1300m, chovia com -1ºC. Freezing rain que ia gelando em algumas superfície, formando pequenas estalactites de gelo.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

Havia também vestígios das duas últimas noites de geada.

Boas formações de pipkrake.





E algum gelo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Registos espectaculares Dan!


----------



## huguh (17 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

por aqui tarde com alguma chuva, por vezes mais intensa
 agora sigo com noite bem fria mas sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Boas...nublado e mais uma camada de pingos ,com 7.3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Boas, por aqui  por agora, desde as 15:30 chuviscos muito fracos, 8,4°C e 0,5mm


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

Esta tarde por Mogadouro, alguma chuva, mas o mais curioso é que, por momentos, caíram umas bolinhas minúsculas de gelo que ficavam presas ao cabelo e roupa, muito frio com 2.5 ºc


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2016 às 19:47)

A Sanábria vista de Bragança (16-01-2016)


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Boa noite!

A minha situação profissional levou-me de novo para territórios do Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro! Depois de alguns anos a reportar desde Bragança, agora vou reportar no distrito da Guarda, desde Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Está frio por aqui, já não estava acostumado a estes rigores do Interior, a partir do meio da tarde tivemos chuva fraca com temperaturas que variaram entre os 4/5ºC, neste momento o meu sensor Auriol marca 4.5ºC, em linha com a estação WU que fica em Pinhel.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Esta tarde por Mogadouro, alguma chuva, mas o mais curioso é que, por momentos, caíram umas bolinhas minúsculas de gelo que ficavam presas ao cabelo e roupa, muito frio com 2.5 ºc



Essas bolinhas que referes foram provavelmente de graupel, acontece quando os flocos de neve derretem porque encontram uma camada de ar mais quente durante a descida, mas voltam a congelar parcialmente devido ao ar mais frio mais próximo do solo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

MSantos disse:


> Essas bolinhas que referes foram provavelmente de graupel, acontece quando os flocos de neve derretem porque encontram uma camada de ar mais quente durante a descida, mas voltam a congelar parcialmente devido ao ar mais frio mais próximo do solo.



Sim, muito provavelmente  seria graupel, não me estava a ocorrer o termo, eram "bolinhas" bastante sólidas que mais pareciam saraiva míuda, e ficavam agarradas ao vidro dos carros quando derretiam.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2016 às 20:18)

Essas partículas correspondem ao que os americanos designam por sleet,  ice pellets (diferente do sleet inglês). Ocorre em situações de inversão térmica, como a que se verificava hoje aqui na região e também originou aquela situação de freezing rain que pude testemunhar esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

Boas...já cá chegou ...com 6.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

De momento chuva e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 4.5ºC e 82%Hr
Mínima de hoje 0.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

Boas...com 6.3ºC e alguns pingos.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 8.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui 7,9°C e 1,0mm de precipitação


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2016 às 22:04)

Boas,

Deixo algumas fotos que fiz :

A Sanábria vista ontem ( a cerca de 100 Km de distância) dia 16/01/2016 da Aldeia de Azinhoso  ( uns 4 Km a norte de Mogadouro )









Fotos de hoje de manhã  ( 17/01/2016 ), antes do nascer do sol na Aldeia de Azinhoso - Mogadouro, com uma temperatura de* -2.1 ºc* ª  e uma boa camada de geada


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Deixo algumas fotos que fiz :
> 
> ...


Que espetáculo!! 
Quem me dera ter disso aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Deixo algumas fotos que fiz :
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, no ultimo inverno ainda deu para presenciar boas geadas, agora este ano...está escasso.


----------



## huguh (18 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

chove bem aqui nos ultimos 20min


----------



## huguh (18 Jan 2016 às 01:52)

tem estado a chover bem
agora mais calma, mas por vezes é bem moderada


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2016 às 01:55)

Por aqui não choveu nada ontem, apenas umas gotas miúdas por volta das 17h que nem o chão ficou húmido. Mas segundo o radar do IPMA teria caído bem! 
Hoje menos frio; nublado; vento nulo e 8,0°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2016 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 9,9°C e 1,0mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2016 às 08:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, no ultimo inverno ainda deu para presenciar boas geadas, agora este ano...está escasso.



Obrigado Jonas_87.

Uma curiosidade, se reparares, nas duas primeiras fotos da geada, o terreno vai descendo até ficar numa zona de vale bastante abrigada  ao fundo, onde passa uma ribeira, como já referi na altura das fotos medi *-2.1 ºc*, desloquei-me um pouco mais abaixo ( aindei uns 150/200 m) até quase ao fundo do vale, e aí medi *-2.8 ºc* , ou seja, numa distância curta a temperatura desceu *-0.7 ºc*, nessa zona a geada era ainda mais forte e algumas poças de  água que ficaram da chuva  tinham gelo formado, suspeito que mesmo no fundo do vale estariam uns *-3.0ºc* 

Esta zona já é de si muito fria, e ainda será mais fria no fundo do vale, em locais abrigados


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado Jonas_87.
> 
> Uma curiosidade, se reparares, nas duas primeiras fotos da geada, o terreno vai descendo até ficar numa zona de vale bastante abrigada  ao fundo, onde passa uma ribeira, como já referi na altura das fotos medi *-2.1 ºc*, desloquei-me um pouco mais abaixo ( aindei uns 150/200 m) até quase ao fundo do vale, e aí medi *-2.8 ºc* , ou seja, numa distância curta a temperatura desceu *-0.7 ºc*, nessa zona a geada era ainda mais forte e algumas poças de  água que ficaram da chuva  tinham gelo formado, suspeito que mesmo no fundo do vale estariam uns *-3.0ºc*
> 
> Esta zona já é de si muito fria, e ainda será mais fria no fundo do vale, em locais abrigados



Bom relato.
Sim, estando a pé/bicicleta/mota tem-se outra noção destas diferenças  de temperatura em curtos desníveis.
Em tempos,  cheguei a registar diferenças de 1,5ºC / 2ºC em apenas 7 metros de desnível, não é muito comum, mas pode acontecer em terrenos muito abrigados, onde o ar frio está demasiado concentrado, depois de escoado pelas vertentes, não sai de lá, tem dificuldade em movimentar-se, proporcionando fortes inversões e respectivas mínimas baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Bom dia .

Depois uma manhã com sol ...neste momento muito nublado e uns chuviscos ,com 11.8ºC 77%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

Boa tarde .

Sol e nuvens...nada parecido com ontem ,com 12.9ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## huguh (18 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

boas

céu muito nublado por aqui e sem chuva desde o inicio da manhã


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Deixo já com algum atraso, a tentativa de formação de nuvens undulatus ao fim do dia de ontem:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

Boas...mais nublado ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

Nublado 9.1ºC
Máxima: 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Boas...vai refrescando,com 9.5ºC e meio nublado por nuvens altas  e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2016 às 21:13)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

Boas...céu quase limpo e vento fraco,com 7.8ºC e 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Boas!

Manhã com algum chuvisco aqui por F.C. Rodrigo. Durante a tarde andei na zona de Freixo de Espada à Cinta e já não ocorreu precipitação.

Miradouro de Penedo Durão com vista para o Douro internacional:


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A minha situação profissional levou-me de novo para territórios do Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro! Depois de alguns anos a reportar desde Bragança, agora vou reportar no distrito da Guarda, desde Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.
> 
> ...




Isso é que é viajar, até dá uma pontinha de inveja.  

E que para belas zonas tens ido.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2016 às 23:51)

Temperatura atual 5ºC e 80%Hr
acumulada 2.0mm

Dados de hoje  3.2ºC / 11.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

james disse:


> Isso é que é viajar, até dá uma pontinha de inveja.
> 
> E que para belas zonas tens ido.



É verdade, não me posso queixar!  Comecei em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras), depois estive em Bragança, uma estadia de 4 em Bialystok (Polónia), Santo Estêvão (Ribatejo), 3 meses em Palencia (Espanha) e agora Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, estão 4,1°C com céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia .

Céu nublado e vento fraco,com 7.5ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 10:46)

O sol já vai aparecendo ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

Boas ...sol e nuvens,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

Durante o almocinho ...lá fora o céu ficou muito nublado e a temperatura desceu,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 15:09)

Boas...no horizonte parece vir lá chuva ,com 10.7ºC e céu tapado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

Já cá chegou ...mas fraca,mas será de pouca duração .


----------



## huguh (19 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

dia enfadonho por aqui, embora agradável..
céu muito nublado, sem vento nem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

Só dei para molhar o alcatrão ,com 10.4ºC e tapado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Boas...de vez em quando vai uma camada de chuva fraca ,com 9.6ºC e nublado.


----------



## huguh (19 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

Bela faixa de precipitação no radar que está a entrar pela costa..
aqui segue tudo calmo e sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 19:35)

Boas...céu muito nublado e vento fraco,o radar não deve enganar ,parece vir ,com 9.0ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Boas...já chegou ,chegou de pantufas...mas agora já faz barulho ,com 9.3ºC...subiu ligeiramente.


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

Boas 
Chuva fraca. Temperatura 7.2ºC


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Durante a tarde apenas caiu um aguaceiro pelas 14:30; agora desde das 20:30 que vai caíndo; 10,2°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco, 8.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Boas...vai chovendo em forma de aguaceiros,com 8.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Norther (19 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Boas noites, neste momento esta a chover, pingos algo grossos, com a temperatura que registo nos 8ºC, 88% HR, vento fraco de N







Na Torre esta nevar bem pelo que me informaram


----------



## huguh (19 Jan 2016 às 21:58)

continua a noite sem chuva por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Chuva moderada a forte, e que grandes gotas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

Boas...chove bem,com 8.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## huguh (19 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

continua sem chover. pelo radar parece que ela vem aí em força
talvez daqui a uma hora ou menos chegue cá


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

Continua a  com 5.5mm
Temperatura 7ºC e 88%Hr


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Boas!

Aqui por F.C. Rodrigo tivemos um dia fresco de céu nublado com abertas e sem ocorrência de precipitação, registei 1.6ºC de mínima. 

Por agora registo 5.8ºC e estamos à espera da chuva que andará ainda pelo Sul do distrito da Guarda.


----------



## huguh (20 Jan 2016 às 00:51)

chove desde a meia noite e pouco por aqui


----------



## huguh (20 Jan 2016 às 02:13)

parece que já parou.. ainda foram quase 2h sem parar de


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado sem  com 8,7°C


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2016 às 12:19)

Boas
Chuviscos e vento fraco
Temperatura 7.2ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 6.2mm


----------



## huguh (20 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

chuviscos fracos por aqui durante toda a manhã, agora parou


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

No que toca a neve, a Serra da Estrela esta manhã até aparentava ter alguma acumulação, como era possível ver nesta imagem do meteocovilha.

Infelizmente, a temperatura na Torre já é positiva (1ºC), e o nevoeiro e a chuva lá vão destruindo novamente o manto branco.







A chuva de logo deve aniquilar praticamente tudo, se não mesmo tudo. Ainda por cima para o fim-de-semana são esperadas temperaturas primaveris. 

Inverno pouco branco, este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

Boa tarde .

A chuva da noite passada e alguma fraca durante a manhã chegou aos 6.0mm,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 10.3ºC e 91%HR.

Dados de ontem 5.0ºC / 12.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

Boas...céu mais aberto e algum sol de raspão ,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Um dia cinzento e com alguma precipitação fraca. Fraca amplitude térmica (3,0ºC / 6,4ºC).

Por agora 6ºC e um céu cinzento, a base das nuvens continua muito baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

Boas...céu mais limpo pela zona ,com 10.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...céu mais tapado e sem vento,com 8.3ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2016 às 23:02)

Boas!

Por aqui apenas houve precipitação durante a madrugada, durante o resto do dia o céu esteve sempre nublado mas com abertas. 

Por agora registo 6.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (21 Jan 2016 às 01:36)

tem estado a chover sem parar na ultima hora


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2016 às 07:29)

Bom dia,  durante a madrugada com 12,6°C 86%HR e 0,5mm de precipitação. De momento não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia .

Céu tapado e chuva fraca,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco,de vai nos 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 10.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 09:41)

Boas...tudo igual,céu tapado  e chuva fraca,com 8.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Boas...tudo igual,com 8.7ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Boas
Céu nublado, temperatura 9ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 7.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Boas ...temperatura vai com subida lenta ,a chuva fraca já quase se sumiu,com 9.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Boas...chuva muita fraca e vento muito fraco de SSE,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

O dia de hoje está a ser uma cópia do de ontem: a morrinhar/chuva de molha tolos e temperatura de 11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

Boas...o nevoeiro a chuva fraca continua,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 10.1ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2016 às 07:20)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 12,5°C e 0,5mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

Boas...noite foi de nevoeiro cerrado  e alguma chuva fraca,rendeu 1.0mm,de momento...céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento fraco,com 12.2ºC...sem frio .


----------



## huguh (22 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

mais um dia de ceu muito nublado por aqui
não chove agora mas já choveu durante a manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Boas...chegou a tarde,com chuviscos e nevoeiro,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 10.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

O dia de hoje tem sido muito pouco variado, o nevoeiro alto e o chuvisco começou ontem e continua.
 Pequena variação da temperatura também. 11,5ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Boas 
Céu nublado por nuvens baixas, vento fraco
 Temperatura 11.5ºC e 92%Hr
chuva acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuviscos muito fracos,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2016 às 19:37)

Boas...nevoeiro e sem vento ,com 12.8ºC...a pressão em alta.


----------



## huguh (22 Jan 2016 às 20:12)

Tarde agradável e sem chuva por aqui...
as partes mais baixas do cais da Régua ainda continuam debaixo de água quase 15 dias depois


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Boas...nevoeiro e sem vento,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 13.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Boas, 14,0°C e 1,0mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

Boas!

Aqui pela Beira Interior Norte tivemos ontem (dia 22), um dia marcado pelo céu quase sempre muito nublado, por vezes com nevoeiro acima dos 700m o que ocultava o Castelo Rodrigo e o Alto da Marofa.

Por agora estão uns amenos 10.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2016 às 05:17)

Bom dia, céu nublado e algum nevoeiro com 10,8°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2016 às 07:23)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens com 10,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia pachorrento ,nem chove nem faz sol ,muito tapado ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

Manhã de nevoeiro no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 11.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 12:21)

Boas...continua tudo tapado ,com 13.4ºC e sem frio .


----------



## panda (23 Jan 2016 às 14:07)

Boas
Céu nublado, com 12.7ºC e 95%Hr
acumulada 0.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

Boas...céu tapado ...temperatura vai subindo,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

Boas...ao terceiro dia o sol a querer aparecer ,com 15.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Boas...hoje já se vê a lua e as estrelas ,com 12.5ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Boas...a mínima que foi 11.7ºC da noite passada ...está quase a ser ultrapassada,de momento com 12.0ºC e noite de lua grande .


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2016 às 23:17)

Boa noite. Bom mas que raio de Inverno está a ser este... Mais uma vez enquanto uns levam com o frio todo como nos EUA, aqui temos de nos contentar com uma terrível Primavera invernal, é caso para dizer que até agora tivemos Inverno de pouca dura, tivemos cerca de 3 semanas de chuva e com temperaturas maioritariamente amenas, e agora parece retornar ao padrão que afinal de contas já tinhamos em Dezembro (céu limpo e temperaturas altas para a época) Se Fevereiro assim continuar vou ter as árvores a florir em 3 tempos elas já tinham começado em Dezembro... Mais um Inverno para esquecer com neve a cotas baixas e com azar nem no Caramulo, até na Estrela a neve escassa... Este Inverno até as geadas estão a escassear por aqui desde que o Inverno começou ainda mal geou. Nem quero imaginar mais a continuidade deste tempo...

Para já céu limpo e 11.2ºC

Deixo ainda o poente de hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Muito sol ....com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

12°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

7ºC na Torre.

Para fim de Janeiro a imagem é simplesmente desoladora...






Ontem a máxima foi de *11,9ºC*!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

Boa tarde.
O poente há 5min:


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2016 às 19:10)

Um dia quente com a máxima a atingir 16ºC por estas bandas.

O azibo está com um nível de água bem elevado.











A Primavera já se começa a notar.


----------



## panda (24 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

Boas 
Dia Primaveril, com uma máxima de 15.7ºC
Temperatura atual 10.6ºC e 92%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2016 às 23:02)

Boas...nuvens altas e sem vento ,com 12.0ºC e 90%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 17.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.5ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 15,7°C


----------



## keipha (25 Jan 2016 às 09:12)

acordar com uma grande chuvada e agora trovoada. espectacular...


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2016 às 09:45)

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado de algum granizo e trovoada. Boa surpresa esta.


----------



## huguh (25 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

Chove bem desde manhã cedo. 
Ouviu-se agora um trovão, chove intensamente por vezes bem forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

Céu nublado e sem chuva ainda ...já está por perto ,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Pela Cova da Beira chove bem a 10 min. e com trovoada a mistura, esta um céu bem negro.


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2016 às 10:43)

Continuo a ouvir trovões e a chuva tem sido moderada, a estação do aeródromo já leva 11mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

Céu a ficar muito escuro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Já cá chegou ...chove bem .


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Chove desde as 7:30/7:45.
Registo 10ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2016 às 11:21)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_2.jpg
Como e que nevou com 4 graus?
Apesar de ter acumulado pouco.
Nem o ipma previa neve.
So para a tarde mas não acreditava muito


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

jonas disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_2.jpg
> Como e que nevou com 4 graus?
> Apesar de ter acumulado pouco.
> Nem o ipma previa neve.
> So para a tarde mas não acreditava muito


Nem sabes a alegria que isso me deu! Vou para a Serra amanhã e ando a acompanhar as previsões. Davam chuva com neve à mistura para hoje, não esperava ser já


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

vamm disse:


> Nem sabes a alegria que isso me deu! Vou para a Serra amanhã e ando a acompanhar as previsões. Davam chuva com neve à mistura para hoje, não esperava ser já


Espero então que acumule mais um bocado!


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 11:47)

jonas disse:


> Espero então que acumule mais um bocado!


Estive a ver os dados actuais e a minima foi de 0,5°C e agora está 1°C, mas o chill é de -4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Boas ...certinha e a cair na vertical ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

vamm disse:


> Estive a ver os dados actuais e a minima foi de 0,5°C e agora está 1°C, mas o chill é de -4°C.


Se agora está assim com chuva, a tarde com aguaceiros a cota deve descer, na minha opiniao


----------



## huguh (25 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

mas que bela manhã com chuva por vezes forte e trovoada
agora chuvisca fraco e vão caindo por vezes alguns aguaceiros


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

jonas disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_2.jpg
> Como e que nevou com 4 graus?
> Apesar de ter acumulado pouco.
> Nem o ipma previa neve.
> So para a tarde mas não acreditava muito



Às 9h30 estavam 4,2ºC e às 10h já estavam 0,9ºC.

Com a atmosfera instável, a chuva forte acaba por arrastar bastante ar frio. Também não estava previsto granizo e ele tem caído.
Tratou-se de uma linha muito instável que varreu o país. Ao chegar à Torre, o frio arrastado foi suficiente para que nevasse.

Trata-se de uma situação bastante diferente das últimas semanas, em que a precipitação foi muitas vezes orografica. Aí, é preciso que o ar frio esteja instalado para que neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 15:47)

Boa tarde .

Ainda não parou desde as 11h...por vezes com mais ou menos intensidade ,com 10.8ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

Boas ...ainda debitar aguaceiros ,a poente já com abertas ,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Topê (25 Jan 2016 às 18:04)

vamm disse:


> Nem sabes a alegria que isso me deu! Vou para a Serra amanhã e ando a acompanhar as previsões. Davam chuva com neve à mistura para hoje, não esperava ser já




Chegou a nevar nas Penhas Douradas?


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Topê disse:


> Chegou a nevar nas Penhas Douradas?


Não sei, não tenho acesso a nenhuma webcam de lá, mesmo assim é lugar que não desperta de todo o meu interesse. É um autêntico deserto isolado, digamos assim.
Sei que nevou, porque andei a acompanhar a webcam do meteocovilhã e a da Estância de Ski. Inclusive, eles publicaram fotos. Para quinta-feira é que estava previsto nevar mais a sério... a ver vamos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

Boas ...ainda aguaceiros,manto de nuvens baixo ,com 10.1ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Boas...já não chove,céu muito nublado,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (25 Jan 2016 às 22:52)

Boas 
Nevoeiro, com 9ºC e 98%Hr
acumulada 11.7mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2016 às 07:31)

Boas, de momento não chove, com muito nevoeiro e 1,0mm, com 7,8°C, ontem com  forte na parte da manhã e trovoadas, acumulou 14,0mm de precipitação.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

Boas, o nevoeiro começa a abrir mas sem ver o céu, com 8,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia .

Nevoeiro...muito ,com 8.4ºC e sem vento.

Dados de ontem 9.6ºC / 12.9ºC e de foi 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 12:34)

Boas...nevoeiro até ao meio da manhã,a seguir apareceu o sol por alguns momentos várias vezes...mas de momento tapou novamente com nuvens baixas,nos vales do Tejo ainda nevoeiro,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Boa tarde .

Céu mais aberto...sol e nuvens ,com 11.7ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 15:57)

Boas ...sol a 100%...com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Boas tardes, hoje amanheceu algo nublado e com muito nevoeiro no fundo do vale da Cova da Beira mas ao final da manha as nuvens ficaram-se pelas montanhas aqui ao redor e o nevoeiro desapareceu dando lugar uma uma bela tarde de sol.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado com uma temperatura de 9.8ºC e 81%HR sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Boas...hoje já se vê a temperatura a descer ,com céu limpo e sem vento,com 8.1ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Boas, céu com nuvens parte oeste (parace nevoeiro) com 8,1°C.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2016 às 20:24)

Boas 
Temperatura 7.8ºC e 90%Hr
Máxima de hoje 14.9ºC
acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2016 às 23:06)

Boas...céu limpo e sem vento,com 8.3ºC 95%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2016 às 06:53)

Bom dia, céu praticamente limpo com 6,7° e 84%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia .

Nevoeiro...muito  e ,com 7.5ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2016 às 13:16)

Boas...nevoeiro já em alta ...tudo tapado e com 8.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

Boas...céu tapado e quase sem vento ,com 9.2ºC 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Boas...céu mais aberto,mas nuvens baixas a virem de ESE...não tarda o nevoeiro ,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2016 às 20:42)

Boas 
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 92%Hr
Mínima de hoje 3.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Boas...céu todo tapado por nuvens baixas ,com 8.4ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 9.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Boas, de momento 9,7°C sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

Chuva fracaatualmente com 9.4ºC. A mínima de hoje ficou-se nos 5.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2016 às 06:03)

Bom dia, já  com  11,2°C e 0,2mm de precipitação.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2016 às 06:48)

acerca de 30 minutos com 10,5ºC e 1,2mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia .

Nevoeiro...muito ,com 7.6ºC e alguma chuva fraca durante a noite...1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 08:46)

Boas...o nevoeiro já levantou ...e já chove com alguma intensidade,com 7.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam certos ,com 8.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Bons dias
De momento já não chove e o céu esta com algumas abertas
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 8.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 10:38)

Boas...já só pingos...voltou o nevoeiro ,parou nos 4.0mm.


----------



## huguh (28 Jan 2016 às 13:29)

boas

por aqui choveu bem durante a madrugada e até por volta das 9h.
desde então ceu mto nublado mas sem chover


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Boas...a tarde já foi com sol e nuvens,subida de temperatura,neste momento o céu está nublado e alguns aguaceiros,com 10.5ºC 81%HR...lá fora hoje já corre o vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

Boas...céu meio nublado,com 9.7ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2016 às 22:05)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jan 2016 às 07:15)

Bom dia, ontem houve precipitação até às 9 da manhã com 4,7mm. Hoje temos nevoeiro com 5,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

Hoje sem chuva...manhã mais limpa e com sol ,de momento muito nublado e vento fraco,com 11.9ºC e 70%HR...pressão em alta.

Dados de ontem 7.4ºC / 13.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

Boas 
Ainda não parou o vento desde a noite
Sol e nuvens
Temperatura 9.8ºC e 71%Hr


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Boas.

Uma tarde de sol e 10ºC por agora.

A manhã foi um pouco fresca e até deixou algum gelo nas superfícies. Talvez para nos lembrar que por esta altura costumava ser inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Boas...muitas nuvens e o sol raramente vai aparecendo ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

Boas...mais sol ,boas abertas ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

Boas...já com céu limpo e um vento de NNE,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Muito sol durante a tarde. Por agora o vento já acalmou
Temperatura 5.7ºC e 83%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

Boas...vento fresco de N,com 8.8ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

Bom dia, mínima de1,1°C com 2,8°C agora e bastante nevoeiro, com 1035hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2016 às 11:58)

Bom dia .

Hoje é dia de sol ,sol e nuvens,com 11.8ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Jan 2016 às 12:17)

Boas.

Deparei-me agora com este vídeo que tinha guardado, vai fazer amanha 1 ano! 

Vejam a partir do minuto 3.



Aguardemos que o próximo fim de semana nos traga animação...

Fiquem bem.


----------



## huguh (30 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

boas

dia sem se ver o sol até agora
ceu nublado e fresquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Boas ...já com sol a 100% ,com 13.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2016 às 15:18)

Uma boa tarde ...com 14.2ºC e algum vento .


----------



## huguh (30 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

muito frio na mesma por aqui, sol nem vê-lo


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro ate ao meio dia, sol até as 15 já com névoas baixas ficando desagradável, de momento 9,7°C e vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Boas
Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo sol e algumas nuvens altas
Temperatura atual 6.5ºC e 84%Hr. P 1034hpa


Dados de hoje  2ºC / 14.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2016 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui 9,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.8ºC e 82%HR...pressão em alta.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com10,2°C 74%HR e 1035hPa, vento fraco de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia  .

Sol...muito....ambiente aquecer bem na rua,com 14.6ºC...a subir bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

Boas ....parece verão ,com 16.7ºC...bem quente o sol.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

Por Lamego 11ºC 
céu nublado
85% Hr
1036 hPa


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

*10,3ºC* na Torre. Lá se foi a pouca neve que ainda existia.


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

por aqui ainda chuviscou fraquinho durante a manhã
resto do dia sem nada de especial a assinalar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

Boas...dia de sol em cheio ,temperatura em alta ...foi um bom dia ,céu limpo e vento nulo,com 11.6ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia sempre com nebulosidade, agora com 9,3°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Por agora 8,8°C e 80%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.4ºC e 85%HR.

Dado de hoje 4.9ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

O mês por aqui terminou nos 130.0 mm de .


----------

